# any gamers ?



## USACelt (Oct 13, 2009)

What kind of games do yall play ? My first non-kid games were Avalon Hill war games and Dungeons & Dragons. Recently I've gotten into online games, MMOs to be specific.


----------



## Cuso (Oct 13, 2009)

Gamers here?? NAhhhh :devil:




Cuso - Free from World of Warcraft 1 year and 5 months now, still fighting Call of Duty Modern Warfare addiction...not going well. I'm also known has Cusuldor to the XBOX360 community... :rock:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2009)

Got into D&D pretty serious for a few years.

Not played in about 3. 
Of course we drank more beer, ate more pizza, BS'ed, and carried on more than we were actually playing but that was half the fun right there.

Video games? All the time.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 13, 2009)

Just chillin' in Liberty City..


----------



## Vesper (Oct 13, 2009)

With kids and meek playtime, I just mostly stick to WoW these days. FTH


----------



## Arkayne (Oct 13, 2009)

I get a few games of Battlefield 1943 for PS3 when my kid goes to sleep for the night.


----------



## Search (Oct 13, 2009)

When I was under 18 I played mohaa and cod 1 & 2 competitively. I played CSS off and on but I have too much responsibility now to worry about making time for games.


----------



## Cinder (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to be a big time gamer... Starcraft, Diablo II, Lineage II, RF Online, World of Warcraft, etc. Best game was World of Warcraft because of how I was able to play with friends and family online. I have loads of screenshots that bring back nostalgia and threaten to suck me back into the game.


----------



## Cinder (Oct 13, 2009)

Long time gamer here. Started way back when monochrome monitors and 486 "133 Mhz" CPUs were the bomb.. good ole' days of DOS-based games :devil:

Starcraft, Diablo II, Lineage II, RF Online, and World of Warcraft were some of my favorite games. I've stopped playing after finishing college and starting a full time job, however I have a folder full of WoW screenshots that give me nostalgia and threaten to suck me back in whenever I look at them


----------



## vizlor (Oct 13, 2009)

Playing Battlefield 1943 at the xbox if I have a couple minutes to spare. It's great arcade war simulator fun! Soon avalible for PC I believe.

Search, you should check out the new cod game. It looks amazing.


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 13, 2009)

Love Halo and Call of Duty on Line.

Bill


----------



## blasterman (Oct 13, 2009)

I still don't get what the big hype about WoW is. To me it's seems about as addicative and challenging as an ATM withdrawl.

Only online game I played for awhile was 'Chrome Hounds' on the 360, which is is probably the most advanced and realistic robot/combat simulator nobody has played.

Halo, Battlefield, etc., are fun for a few minutes, but way too fast past for my taste. Less about strategy than having good controller reflexes. 

Always looking for a good RTS, but that genre seems to have died. If you've played any good ones recently, let me know. 

I'm otherwise a huge fan of the Storyline First Person shooter. Half Life II and Bioshock being the pinnacle of video gaming technology, IMHO.

Star fleet battles (the board game) when I was a kid, but could rarely find friends smart enough to play it with me.


----------



## e_dogg (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a pretty avid gamer. My wife and in-laws enjoy playing board games so we occasionally have a "game night".

Some of our favorites:

Settlers of Catan (and the expansion sets)
Ticket to Ride
Power Grid
Guillotine (fun, short filler game)
Memoir '44 (two player WWII game - my brother in law and I loooove this game)

And, of course, I enjoy video games too. My gaming time has been pretty limited lately so I've been playing some casual games like Plants vs. Zombies, and Defense Grid.




blasterman said:


> Always looking for a good RTS, but that genre seems to have died. If you've played any good ones recently, let me know.
> 
> I'm otherwise a huge fan of the Storyline First Person shooter. Half Life II and Bioshock being the pinnacle of video gaming technology, IMHO.


 
Company of Heroes is a great RTS. There are a couple of expansion sets for it, too. The game is very balanced, the graphics and sound are awesome, and the AI is really smart.

Also, check out Fallout 3 for a good, albeit buggy, storyline FPS. The PC version crashes a lot so save frequently. But it's a really fun game with an excellent story line and world.

Edit: I should also mention for the Grand Theft Auto fans, that Saints Row 2 is a lot of fun. I actually enjoyed it more than I did GTA: Vice City and San Andreas.


----------



## slick228 (Oct 13, 2009)

I play World of Warcraft and I am addicted to it.  I’m going to try to quit after Cataclysm is released. Gotta go get my Tier 9 now!


----------



## carrot (Oct 13, 2009)

Offline I play Catan. It's a great, very simple but strategic game.

Online, I play Left 4 Dead and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2009)

FPSers and a couple driving games. I play Battlefield2, and HL2. The driving games are Grand Prix Legends on PC, and Gran Turismo on the PS3. I haven't been too active at it recently though, perhaps 1-2 hours a week.


----------



## Tom_123 (Oct 14, 2009)

I’m playing Fallout 3 for now.
Kind of relaxing and somehow interesting as it has more content
than a "pure" first person shooter.


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, my name is Mike and I'm addicted to EverQuest. I used to say I could quit anytime I wanted, but turns out I can't so I'm admitting I'm an addict.

I used to play living campaign D&D (Living City), and I occasionally fondly look back into it to see the new changes since 3.x but that chapter is pretty much behind me.

Some friends and I enjoy many board games, MtG, and most recently a great game called Dominion.

I love 2D Mario games but other than the release of a new Mario game every online gaming moment is consumed with EverQuest. I don't even enjoy 90% of my playtime anymore... It's sad. Really, if you've never played a MMORG don't start. That's my best and heartfelt advice. 

I also enjoy IDPA/USPSA shooting matches when time and finances allow. While guns are not toys IDPA/USPSA are certainly games.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2009)

Im left4deadicted.

the name i use while playing is...........................


"Torchlight"
:devil:

Crenshaw


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to be a big racing and FPS gamer, these days I'm going retro with my NES that I refurbished myself. All 3 Marios, Ninja Turtles 1 and 2 are among my favorites I have.


----------



## blasterman (Oct 15, 2009)

Retro...yeah. Atari 2600 and 'Combat'. Coin-op games when they were cool, like Ataris' vector games like Tempest and Space Dual.

Or, building my own dungeons in the original 'Doom' on my 486 (good old .WAD files), and playing a deathmatch when I had secret weapon caches. I did really rad things like build pits on the floor, and assign a sky texture to them, and then watching opponents walk around them because they were afraid they'd fall through. Or, build an empty room where the walls were miles away in the X-Z plane so you had no point of reference and no way to get out. Oh wait, that would crash on a 386 or 486-SX because there wasnt' a math processor 

On the original Halo with the Xbox we made two really fun custom games.; 'Pimps' and 'HeartAttack'. With 'Pimps' everybody had bright yellow or orange team colors, no shields, and the starting weapon was the sniper. Pick a big open daylight map, and you were afraid to move, which was the point. With 'HeartAttack' every started invisible with no shields and the rocket launcher. Basically you crouched around, and stayed behind things while squinting for the cloak distortion. Both games were nerve wracking and required more strategy and cunning than running around with newb cannons.


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 16, 2009)

Call of Duty :rock:


I think the new one is coming out in November of 09, my thumbs already hurt


----------



## greenpea76 (Oct 17, 2009)

COD and TF2 only at work. We do it within the company's network during lunch.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 17, 2009)

I go in waves with my PS3 - maybe 4 months of not playing at all then I'll play everyday for a few weeks. Repeat cylcle. Its a stress reliever for me.

I got the MGS4 PS3 that has backwards compatibility with PS1 and PSII so I like to buy all the old greats for dirt cheap and have fun.

For the most part, I really just like mindless shooters and action games - I dont like to think when I play - like I said, its more of a stress reliever. Its like hitting the heavy bag - no thinking, just pounding 

I never play online - too much thinking playing against another human.

Rockband and GH is always fun when people are over.

Enjoyed the new Batman a lot and look forward to picking up the new Uncharted and COD.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 18, 2009)

Not as big a gamer now days but I am currently having fun playing ..er testing the MAG Beta on PS3 since August. Basically a first-person shooter that can have 32v32, 64vs64, or the fun 128vs128 mode with three factions Valor, Raven and S.V.E.R. There is minimal lag if any as they use dedicated servers versus peer to peer. This is supposed to be a team/objective based sort of game yet whenever a new group of players come on (like with the recent GameStop beta codes group starting last monday) they tend to treat it as CoD4 and not squad team based for a while and is frustrating to get some objectives done as a result.

http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/mag/preview_6231243.html


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Oct 18, 2009)

Left 4 Dead- sooo much fun on the PC. Never run out of custom maps and campaigns. 

Multi-player is amazing. Requires a lot of communication and teamwork. 
Just watch out for those boomers


----------



## USACelt (Oct 18, 2009)

Whats taking up my time online right now is Champions Online.




Yes, I also like comics and this game rocks. Been through the gamit of on line games, WoW, Vanguard, Age of Conan, EQ2, ect, ect. My girlfriend and I are always looking for the latest, greatest, Champions has come closest. IMO


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 18, 2009)

Once in a while I kill some time by playing America's Army online. Pretty good selection of maps


----------



## cree_buyer (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## WadeF (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm mostly playing XBOX 360 on XBL. COD4, COD5, GOW2, Halo 3. Mostly COD5 and GOW2 lately. Gamer tag WadeNG.


----------



## bstrickler (Oct 19, 2009)

Cinder said:


> Long time gamer here. Started way back when monochrome monitors and 486 "133 Mhz" CPUs were the bomb.. good ole' days of DOS-based games :devil:



Ahh, yess.. I still have an Apple II (original owner of it, as well). I'm not crazy, not at all 

I have Warcraft: Orcs and Humans for the oldschool PC. Original disk, original owner :thumbsup: I wonder how much it's worth now... 15 year old game, still in awesome condition (just cant play it on my 64-bit laptop, cuz its incompatible, lol. GRRR!!!). Hey, I can still play it on my desktop, though (and no, I'm not using a PC133, either. Though.... I might have one, still)





Cinder said:


> Starcraft, Diablo II, Lineage II, RF Online, and World of Warcraft were some of my favorite games. I've stopped playing after finishing college and starting a full time job, however I have a folder full of WoW screenshots that give me nostalgia and threaten to suck me back in whenever I look at them



I still play Starcraft, on East and West. GT = SinfulPain
I used to play D2, but I got too addicted (had several decked out 99's)

Blizz was the best, but I hate the turn they're making (Starcraft universe and Diablo universe are getting too damn cartoony for my taste)


I play COD4 now, and manage a clan on it. Taking a short LOA for health reasons, though.

I refuse to get Modern Warfare 2, though, if they follow through with their current plans (eliminating dedicated/modded servers, and doing matchmaking, instead. Where's the fun in that?!). If IW follows through, I'm boycotting them, other than COD4, since that's already in my possession.


~Brian


----------



## tozi (Oct 21, 2009)

I play EVE and runescape at times but am wiating for the new startrek mmo and the new starwars "the old republic' should be great


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Nov 1, 2009)

bstrickler said:


> Ahh, yess.. I still have an Apple II (original owner of it, as well). I'm not crazy, not at all


One of my most favourite game for the Apple IIe was Wings Of Fury. I have the DOS version somewhere which was not quite the same on DosBox on Linux and the early Windows version which was hard. I was quite good with Wings of Fury on Apple IIe and preferred the rockets over the bombs. I admit I did cheat a bit with a certain trick where if I recall you held down or up and the key you select starting from the bombs so that if you did it right, instead of taking 30 bombs you could have 30 rockets or even 30 torpedoes instead of only one. It may take a few attempts to get it going up and down to rearm.


Wings of Fury on the Apple II http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuWGCzFASec 
http://www.mobygames.com/game/wings-of-fury

I also had a 486 DX 33MHz with a number of Dos games including great games like Wing Commander 2.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm a gamer. Atari, NES, SNES, Genesis, N64, PS2, GC, Wii for consoles.
Did some RTS back in the day. Also when I was younger I found much enjoyment in running around and shooting people in FPS online gaming. I eventually grew up. Played Star Wars Galaxies for a year after launch :angry: & still log into Guildwars from time to time. I routinely enjoy schooling friends in the ways of pwnage on my Wii.

Just waiting for some of the newer stuff to arrive:

Star Trek Online     

If I wasn't a productive member of society I'd also play SWTOR when it comes out but I doubt I'll have time for both of these MMOs. I'm also considering Starcraft II. I do agree about disliking the cartoonish crud though. And I'll likely do some Guildwars 2 when it comes out as well.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Those of you who are old school console folk should be aware that there are console emulators for the PC, and copies of the ROMs/games, floating around the interweb. In some instances, they're bundled together in a .zip; all the necessary emulator software and pretty much every game that ever came out for that console (two examples I have are the Atari 2600 emulator plus 846 games, the Nintendo NES emulator with 960 games..) Even without a decent joystick or gamepad, it brings back a lot of great memories..


----------



## gorn (Nov 3, 2009)

I have PC emulators for all the ancient consoles i've had over the years. I like Battlefield 1942 with the desert combat mod. My Son got me started on World of Warcraft as a way to keep in touch since he is stationed 4k miles away (when he is not off fighting in one war zone or another). It has been a nice way to spend time together. We play on the stormreaver server and have several other familiy members from around the country that play there too.


----------



## Cuso (Nov 3, 2009)

JeffInChi said:


> Call of Duty :rock:
> 
> I think the new one is coming out in November of 09, my thumbs already hurt


See you in the field.... I got Fallout 3 GOTY lat week to "get-me-by" until next week. That Tesla cannon is the shiznit...


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 3, 2009)

USACelt said:


> What kind of games do yall play ? My first non-kid games were Avalon Hill war games and Dungeons & Dragons. Recently I've gotten into online games, MMOs to be specific.



Oh yeah... online games rules!

Counter Strike Source, Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead (all through Steam) every night!


----------



## Kid9P (Nov 3, 2009)

Left for Dead is my favorite.
Can't wait for the new release in a few weeks :devil:


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, *L4D 2* !!

Can´t wait to see that chainsaw in action!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2009)

gorn said:


> I have PC emulators for all the ancient consoles i've had over the years. I like Battlefield 1942 with the desert combat mod.





Dude, do you know how rare that is now!? I started out on DC and purchased 1942 just in order to play it. I was a "hot dog" and rated #30 something for a while, based on the stats from....Battletracks or Battletracker...forgot the name. Battlefield tracks perhaps. Yeah, anyhow it's been a while. That mod was way ahead of it's time. 

I went straight from that to BF2 and have pretty much limited myself to that while actual online gaming. It has a lot of typical EA quirks but overall it's solid and I love the teamwork. Dice of course were the guys who did the DC mod.


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 4, 2009)

I believe the site was called "BFtracks." I never played DC, but I played Forgotten Hope for a while (and still do occasionally). It is a lot more fun than normal BF1942... It has literally hundreds of weapons and vehicles. The tank projectiles fire more or less where you aim the tank site, and they don't seem like they are going 30 mph anymore. It also only takes 1 rifle shot to kill someone, and the guns are actually in the theatres that they are supposed to be in (no K98 for for the japanese). I would suggest giving it a try; at least one of the 64 player servers is close to full during the day in the US(since most of the people who play it now are European).

I skipped straight to battlefield 2142, which I also find fun every now and then.


----------



## Grigoriy (Nov 4, 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. :rock:


----------



## Egsise (Nov 4, 2009)

Online games are the only way for me.

Day Of Defeat
Day Of Defeat source
Travian(played for 1½ years and never never again)
Navy Field EU


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 4, 2009)

Most recent: Oblivion, Bioshock and Fallout 3.


----------



## burgessdi (Feb 22, 2010)

Used to play Runescape but I got too competitive (made it to level 136 and my RS page had 12,000 views) It just got crazy with people begging for "phr33 stoofs plox!" and I couldn't play without being mobbed so I quit. I do log in once every 2 weeks to say howdy to old friends and relatives....

Now I just play Mafia stuff on facebook :naughty: It's so much fun doing missions and icing people! :twothumbs


----------



## burgessdi (Feb 22, 2010)

bstrickler said:


> Ahh, yess.. I still have an Apple II (original owner of it, as well). I'm not crazy, not at all



HA! Aren't they fun! I have a Classic... always wanted to gut it and make it into an aquarium like so:

Macquarium


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 24, 2010)

And when you are finished, there will be cake..


----------



## burgessdi (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh no, I can't look at that! I swore of sweets for 30 more days!!! :mecry::mecry:


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 24, 2010)

burgessdi said:


> Oh no, I can't look at that! I swore of sweets for 30 more days!!! :mecry::mecry:



Both the protagonist and antagonist of that game (the one offering the cake and the player character going for it) are female..

Though a little cake wouldn't hurt the protagonist/player..


----------



## Databyter (Feb 24, 2010)

I had 2 accounts of the original Everquest for years.

The problem with EQ was however that it is part of Sony's marketing strategy to encourage users to buy the new expansions by making all the equipment and acomplishments in the old expansions obsolete and worthless.

After a few years of regaining ground I already had I jumped off the grind treadmill suffering only some bruises.


----------



## leukos (Feb 25, 2010)

My brother-in-law has down syndrome, so he and I spend a few hours together every Saturday night playing his games. The last one we conquered was Ironman for Wii. He is certainly more talented with the controller skills, I just help him through the levels with the problem solving and reading the instructions. The camera control was really a challenge for that game.


----------



## StarHalo (May 13, 2010)

Video game alternative art

Super Mario Brothers






Grand Theft Auto IV






Portal






Pong






Sonic/Pac-Man






Zelda






Tetris






Nintendo games


----------



## StarHalo (May 18, 2010)

Got my copy of Red Dead Redemption at a midnight launch party a couple of hours ago; I can already see what all the hype is about, it's a very unique game with a lot of "feel" to it.. riding a horse is a blast, you ride up to a short obstacle thinking it'll stop and it jumps over on its own accord (and if you spur it too frequently, it bucks you off!). I got to hunt some deer earlier, the shooting physics are amazing. And this map sure does seem massive..


----------



## carrot (May 18, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Got my copy of Red Dead Redemption at a midnight launch party a couple of hours ago; I can already see what all the hype is about, it's a very unique game with a lot of "feel" to it.. riding a horse is a blast, you ride up to a short obstacle thinking it'll stop and it jumps over on its own accord (and if you spur it too frequently, it bucks you off!). I got to hunt some deer earlier, the shooting physics are amazing. And this map sure does seem massive..


I'm really on the fence about this one. On one hand I really want to see what the hype is all about, but on the other hand I've never been a fan of sandbox games, never mind the 100 hours I spent in GTA4 and its expansions...


----------



## StarHalo (May 18, 2010)

carrot said:


> I'm really on the fence about this one. On one hand I really want to see what the hype is all about, but on the other hand I've never been a fan of sandbox games, never mind the 100 hours I spent in GTA4 and its expansions...



The game's nickname, "GTA with horses" is technically correct, it's the same format and simplicity of interface, but with some added elements that were missing from the GTA series; your character now has the ability to interact with anyone/everyone, for example, and of course working with horses and old west weapons adds some interesting challenges. It's very artfully done and integrated though (your character keeps track of time with an old-world pocket watch, for example), you definitely get the sense that the designers wanted this to be on par with an Oscar-class western movie. It has an immersive feel, more so than the previous GTAs, with its dusty trails, how clear the night sky is, the way your character occasionally swats a mosquito, etc. And I definitely agree with some of the early reviews that note the voice acting is a level above previous offerings, Rockstar hired some top-shelf talent this time.

So if you liked any of the GTAs, this is the newest and best "version" so far..


----------



## Batou00159 (May 18, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> And when you are finished, there will be cake..




OH yes


----------



## fugleebeast (May 18, 2010)

Diablo II
Ultima Online for a year and a half.
Everquest for over 3 years. I actually wrote a short blog post about EQ about 2.5 years ago. (http://apathyball.blogspot.com/search?q=everquest) 
Flyff for a month (Ha! What a horrible game.)
WoW for a year and a half.

This thread actually motivated me to put up an avatar. My Epic Quest reward in Everquest. Yes, it's geeky, but it was such a pain in my *** to get that I'm still proud of it :thumbsup:

I can't do online role playing games anymore. I get addicted to them and will play 40+ hours a week. Unfortunately, since I still go to work, that means I'm usually up till 3am playing and life eventually starts to suffer 

I take care of the fixes by playing stand alone RPGs like Fallout 3. I can geek out on them hardcore for 2 weeks and then I'm done. My wife allows me my little "moments". That and co-op games such as Modern Warfare 2. There's nothing better than hanging out with a buddy, drinking lots of beer, and killing digital things. 

Oh, and iPhone games help to keep the insanity at bay...slightly.


----------



## gallagho (May 19, 2010)

_Red Dead Redemption_ sounds interesting.

I'm into _Heavy Rain_ at the moment & CO-OP mode _Operation Flashpoint_.


----------



## StarHalo (May 19, 2010)

Batou00159 said:


> OH yes



If you are a PC or Mac gamer, you can download the full version of Portal *FREE* from now until May 24th. It's a giveaway from the game service Steam, so it's 100% legit and safe.

And for those who haven't heard/looked into it, Portal is an instant classic video game that won virtually every video game award that exists; it is easily on par with Pac-Man or Tetris, and definitely nets my highest recommendation if you haven't tried it yet, even if you only occasionally tinker with a small game now and then.

Click here for your copy: http://store.steampowered.com/freeportal/


----------



## Search (May 19, 2010)

It's actually free forever as long as you buy it get it before the 24th. Portal was and is one of the best games ever. We are hoping this free giveaway means Portal 2 is near.

Been playing CS:S a little, waiting for the new update after the port to Orange Box 2 engine. Finally, some decent hit registry.

BattleField Bad Company 2 is epic. I did burn myself out of it though.

A little killing floor for 10 minutes a month lol.


There aren't many other games worth playing :devil:


----------



## anapurma (May 21, 2010)

I love the idea of open source. I play open sourced or abandonware games mostly - my personal favourite is Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe.
I am still looking for a free soccer or basketball game. I know that I will not find anything like FIFA 2010 or NBA 2010 from EA Games - but strongly believe that something like an old Sensible Soccer is hiding somewhere in the dark...


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally finished Red Dead Redemption last week(I paced it around classes/finals); it has a pretty big twist ending, and is definitely _the_ game of the summer..

Now I'm losing loads of hours to Borderlands; it's another instant classic with its intriguing ultra-violent shooter comic-book-art kinda-sorta RPG mix. It has a strong easter egg/treasure hunt element as the game is literally saturated with loot and goodies, and especially guns, lots of guns - after only a few hours of playing, I ran across several hundred unique and diverse guns. A quick check online revealed why - the game has a software engine that designs completely new guns as you play, so no two games or playthroughs will be the same (the total number of possible gun configurations is over 17 million, so it also doesn't matter how many times you playthrough.)

Highly recommended if you'd like to try a shooter with more of everything..


----------



## gallagho (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting, the reason I stopped playing Borderlands was I found the guns underpowered.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2010)

gallagho said:


> Interesting, the reason I stopped playing Borderlands was I found the guns underpowered.



The guns and loot get better as you advance through the game, and not just by small margins but by giant leaps and orders of magnitude; the real core of the game is discovering new and creative ways to kill bad guys, and it gets comically creative after a while - grenades that explode and eject more grenades, sniper rifles with explosive rounds, rocket launchers with multi-round burst mode, etc. Plus there are all kinds of mods that can bump up various stats for some or all of your weapons, like upgrades for power, magazine size, rate of fire, etc. The guns get so much more powerful later in the game that it's hardly the same game.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 16, 2010)

I was playing Borderlands for awhile. It's always fun to shoot a midget bandit with a corrosive weapon and listen to him scream as he dissolves away. 

I've been playing Red Dead Redemption lately. I'm not rushing through the game and just enjoying all the scenery. It's fun to just go out and hunt the local wild life, profitable too. I'm hoping we will see many DLC expansions for the game. They could add new people, animals, weapons, etc. It's amazing how large the world is you can ride around in.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2010)

WadeF said:


> I've been playing Red Dead Redemption lately. I'm not rushing through the game and just enjoying all the scenery. It's fun to just go out and hunt the local wild life, profitable too. I'm hoping we will see many DLC expansions for the game. They could add new people, animals, weapons, etc. It's amazing how large the world is you can ride around in.



Don't forget to lasso a woman and place her on the train tracks in front of the train to be _Dastardly_..

And Rockstar gave us two full-game expansions for GTA4, let's hope Red Dead gets the same attention.


----------



## gallagho (Jun 17, 2010)

Me too, RDR is great,

We should have a CPF Posse! My PSN is Owza57


----------



## pulstar (Jun 17, 2010)

27.7. 2010 - D Day for me!

I've already played beta and i was placed in gold 1v1 and platinum 2v2 league. I don't play games much, but Starcraft is one of my favourites and can't wait for Wings of liberty to come out! Hope i'll clear all my exams till then


----------



## USACelt (Jun 17, 2010)

Decided to jump back into an old passion of mine, miniature wargaming. Been painting figures since the 70's. I used to have only metal figs, now the rage is plastic. The sculpting is fantastic these days. Now I have to paint as fast as I can order...darn the internet.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 25, 2010)

Whew, finally finished the single player campaign of Borderlands; game stats say it took 1 day 20 hours of playtime - that's a freakin' huge game! I finished Modern Warfare 2 in 24 hours of play..

And now the game offers the "second playthrough" option, where the stats for everything in the game are adjusted/bumped up so the game can continue; guns are more powerful, enemies are tougher, loot is bigger, etc, more of everything. 

I think other shooters are going to seem pretty boring in comparison from now on..


----------



## vali (Jun 26, 2010)

I really like long games like Borderlands or the Bethesta ones (Oblivion, Fallout series...) too. I enjoy trying to explore every piece of map and that make them even bigger.

BTW, I am playing Borderlands too (PC) and I dont think weapons are underpowered at all, at least to 25+ level. You just need to aim to the head (and the first thing I did was to disable the auto-aim nanny option).


----------



## petergunn (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to play Couterstrike online for hours (and Quake variants before that) but recently I've been rediscovering single player games like HL2, Fallout, Supreme Commander, etc. whenever they go on sale on steam.

The Alan Wake game ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Wake ) looks intriguing but aparently the PC version was cancelled :fail:

"Light plays a significant role in gameplay. The enemies, called "the Taken" in the game, are sensitive to light, encouraging the player to take advantage of environmental light sources and placing _*s*__*ignificant emphasis on the flashlight as a primary weapon*_." :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-PG


----------



## carrot (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been playing a lot of Splinter Cell: Conviction since it came out. It's a phenomenal game, one that turns the original Splinter Cell stealth formula on its head. While I enjoyed the hardcore stealth of the previous games, SCC makes Sam Fisher into a much more dangerous person by making him faster, use more powerful weapons, and by removing the "get seen and you're dead" penalty while still being enjoyably stealthy. Kind of reminiscent of the Jason Borne films.


----------



## PapaLumen (Jun 26, 2010)

Eve-Online on the PC :thumbsup: , used to play Battlefield 2, D&D etc.
GTA, GT, Assassins Creed 2 etc on the ps3.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jun 26, 2010)

StarHalo said:


>





The cake is a lie...
The cake is a lie...
The cake is a lie...
The cake is a lie...
The cake is a lie...


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahh yes, it is almost portal 2 time!

Although to be honest, I still haven't got around to finishing the first one...


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 26, 2010)

Mjolnir said:


> Ahh yes, it is almost portal 2 time!
> 
> Although to be honest, I still haven't got around to finishing the first one...



Seen the previews yet? The clip of Chell using a Portal to divert a giant deluge of fluid is mind-warping..


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, I saw a trailer and it seems like it is a whole level above Portal 1 in terms of the complexity of the environments, especially with those blue "tube" things, the strange blue substance that seems to make things bounce (or something like that), and the fans that can suck away walls.


----------



## think2x (Jun 27, 2010)

For fear of being an outcast.......here goes. Our "family night" consists of my son on drums, daughter on the mic, the wife on bass and myself play lead............Yes Guitar Hero!

I actually spend most of my spare time here because the kids won't give up the gaming TV.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 2, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Seen the previews yet? The clip of Chell using a Portal to divert a giant deluge of fluid is mind-warping..



FOUND IT: Click here and prepare for awesomeness: http://g4tv.com/videos/47206/Portal-2-E3-2010-Demo-Part-7-Propulsion-Gel/


----------



## CaseyS (Jul 2, 2010)

The PC version of Dragon Age Origins is a fantastic game. It has the best voice acting and character development I've ever experienced.

Borderlands (PS3) is my current obsession.


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 2, 2010)

between reading plant prints (getting ready for final exam to keep my job:naughty and visiting my ill father at the hospital, I relax on weekends playing Final Fantasy XIII. The last time I played I was on Chapter 10, IIRC. Its a good game but my favorite all time is still F.F. VII. Sephiroth FTW.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 2, 2010)

Picked up a copy of Red Dead Redemption couple of weeks ago for the 360. Been playing it as often as I can when I have the time. It's loads of fun. I'm probably only around 25% into the game but that's likely cause sometimes I just ride around and look for trouble.  Like others have said, it's just like GTA and I loved that one too. I call it Grand Theft Horses. It was really done well. Nice story that draws you into the game. Makes you want to keep playing.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jul 3, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Finally finished Red Dead Redemption last week(I paced it around classes/finals); it has a pretty big twist ending, and is definitely _the_ game of the summer..
> 
> Now I'm losing loads of hours to Borderlands; it's another instant classic with its intriguing ultra-violent shooter comic-book-art kinda-sorta RPG mix. It has a strong easter egg/treasure hunt element as the game is literally saturated with loot and goodies, and especially guns, lots of guns - after only a few hours of playing, I ran across several hundred unique and diverse guns. A quick check online revealed why - the game has a software engine that designs completely new guns as you play, so no two games or playthroughs will be the same (the total number of possible gun configurations is over 17 million, so it also doesn't matter how many times you playthrough.)
> 
> Highly recommended if you'd like to try a shooter with more of everything..



Borderlands is really great! I'm at the moment at Lvl 43 rifleman and at the 2nd playthrough. thats the time you get the big guns! really a great game and with all the dlc you have hours. I'm already done with zombie island of dr ned (who is totally not dr zed!) 
And gearbox announced more add-ons to come 

I'm also playing a bit cod mw2 and i have several more ps3 games..like killzone 2 and so on  still waiting for black 2 and gt 5...


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 5, 2010)

Just classic stuff, mostly on emulators. I develop a short attention span when it comes to them usually.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 6, 2010)

Lit Up said:


> Just classic stuff, mostly on emulators. I develop a short attention span when it comes to them usually.



When I'm in a short attention span mood, I like Geometry Wars 2; it's like a really intense (and quicker) version of Asteroids, and adjusts itself to your skill level so you don't have to be a serious gamer to play. XBox 360's online service gives you the trial version of the game for free, and the full game can be downloaded for only a few dollars..


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 6, 2010)

Ubuntu has one in the software center similar to Asteroids called Maelstrom. Has a bit more stuff going on in it though. You can play it on Windows and Mac too. http://devolution.com/~slouken/Maelstrom/binary.html


----------



## ToNIX (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to play a lot more than I do now.

I overplayed Guild Wars, which is kind of always the same thing no matter what character you play with. I'm still waiting on Guild Wars 2 though, it'll be awesome 

I also overplayed Worms Armageddon online, but still play it from time to time.

I recently bought Dragon Age Origins, but haven't put much time playing it, but I promise I will soon 

I'm currently mostly (and only) playing Grand Theft Auto : San Andreas online on Crazybobs Cops and Robbers server.

As for board games, I usually play Puerto Rico, Settlers of Catan, Caylus, Risk and I'm looking to get my hands on Agricola.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jul 8, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Picked up a copy of Red Dead Redemption couple of weeks ago
> --snip--
> I call it Grand Theft Horses.



And it's obviously a Rock Star game, what with them demonstrating once again their hate for women with the "Dastardly" achievement. This achievement can only be done using a female NPC, not a male NPC.

Also, the lead character can only be male. It'd have been pretty easy to have your choice of lead characters-- Fallout 3 lets you choose between male and female and even three races.

I was so looking forward to getting the game, but I'm not giving my money to hate groups.

At least there's still Battlefield 1942, Fallout 3, Dragon Age-- and Fallout New Vegas is coming soon.


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 8, 2010)

ToNIX said:


> I used to play a lot more than I do now.
> 
> I overplayed Guild Wars, which is kind of always the same thing no matter what character you play with. I'm still waiting on Guild Wars 2 though, it'll be awesome
> 
> ...


 
speaking of board games, I still have my Milton Bradley "Shogun" game thats over 20years old. My dad and I never got around to playing it but maybe someday I will with my son.


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 8, 2010)

Mostly first person shooters and driving games on the PS3, save the sports games for my Wii. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevelt (Jul 9, 2010)

I am not really a gamer but when I was young I had some CD-ROM PC games but mainly sports games like basketball, soccer and football. If I remember right, I also had a war game, something with tanks and soldiers but that's actually not my kind of activity, there's already enough violence and war in real life ...


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 11, 2010)

PC Games have gone down the drain, Ive lost all interest. I haven't been blown away since HL2.

I want that feeling again.

Occasionally i play some old classic emulated games with a 360 controller. was recently playing 007 golden eye on 64. looks ridiculously sharp & clear on large screen.


----------



## Cuso (Jul 11, 2010)

Happy to report that I'm at 2 years and 3 months WoW free. MW2 is taking most of the play time right now, and I will have to give RDR a try has I'm a big fan of the GTA series..


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 11, 2010)

Only thing taking up my time now is Team Fortress 2. How sad is it that the new games only manage to be entertaining for about a week while a game from 2007 is just as fun as when it was new (if not even more fun)?

I'm looking forward to Diablo 3 and Deus Ex 3 but those are still far away. Next year at the earliest.


----------



## DahlKen (Jul 13, 2010)

About the only game sI play on my 360 any more would be racing games (sims preferrably as hate the shooting driving games!!) and good american-style RPGs, as those Japanese one's just irritate me.

Thom


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 13, 2010)

Made level 50 and completed the second playthrough of Borderlands; the stats say just over three days of play time. I'm taking a break and considering the add-on packs for later, next up will be _Limbo_, out next week..


----------



## carrot (Jul 13, 2010)

Limbo is on my long list of games to get... in fact, all of the XBOX Summer of Arcade games are on my list! It's gonna be a busy summer!

I'm looking forward to Limbo, but I'm especially looking forward to playing my friends in Hydro Thunder... back when we used to have arcades, that was a favorite racing game of mine.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 13, 2010)

My son and I play Battle Field Bad Company 2 on the PC for an hour or two atleast every other night. We belong to the Team SOH Clan and have a dedicated four letter word free TeamSpeak Server. It's great fun and father and son time.


----------



## ToNIX (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, for some reason, Limbo kind of reminds me of World Of Goo.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 13, 2010)

carrot said:


> but I'm especially looking forward to playing my friends in Hydro Thunder...



I've still got my copy of Hydro Thunder for Sega Dreamcast


----------



## carrot (Jul 14, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I've still got my copy of Hydro Thunder for Sega Dreamcast


Me too


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 14, 2010)

Gene43 said:


> My son and I play Battle Field Bad Company 2 on the PC for an hour or two atleast every other night. We belong to the Team SOH Clan and have a dedicated four letter word free TeamSpeak Server. It's great fun and father and son time.



That's really cool. when I finally have kids someday I'm going to want to do something like that. I've always enjoyed some good shoot em up games myself. However the last game I played recently was scrabble at the in-laws.


----------



## carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I just started playing Alan Wake yesterday and so far I'm a little disappointed. I'm not convinced it's as good as reviewers were saying but it is still pretty fun and quite interesting. 

On the other hand, I would give anything to trade this awful flashlight he's got for my Surefire/Malkoff E2D-M61...


----------



## carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

One thing that impresses me with this game is it does an incredible job of dynamic lighting and makes using a flashlight a central part of the game. It's not just to see, it's to banish your enemies called the Darkness. The lighting system is very good and the flashlight works a lot better than in most games I've played thus far.


----------



## The_Police (Jul 20, 2010)

Im a PC gamer, I play Unreal Tournament 99, UT3 and Crysis


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 20, 2010)

The_Police said:


> Im a PC gamer, I play Unreal Tournament 99, UT3



I was a professional Unreal Tournament 2004 player for a while, I think they peaked with that version, though '99 and 3 were still a lot of fun. I bought new video cards just to play 2004 and 3 each time, that I don't miss (and if you need an NVidia 7600GS Silent or an 8800GT, I have both with full box and manuals..)


----------



## Yavox (Jul 20, 2010)

A lot of time ago, when I was a bit younger (about 1995 I guess) I used to be a hardcore network DOOM player and level designer. One year of my university career has been devoted to playing a few levels of DOOM with 3 other buddies on a simple 4 computer IPX based network (PCs, DOS of course), more than 8 hours a day. Unfortunately the rest of students had some difficulties with using the computers in a room that was always occupied by us and after a year or so when the conflict escalated we were finally kicked out of the lab by the professors who owned the laboratory.


The most notable single player achievment is 96 hours of non-stop playing Master of Orion ("Impossible" dificulty setting on the largest galaxy size available). The game was won without single savegame ever used, after what I have fallen asleep for 19 hours with my face on the keyboard.

Now, with a full time job, a wife and children I don't have time for games anymore. 10 hours a week (which translates into sleeping 6 out of 7 nights usually) is max I can spend... :shakehead I think I will have to give up in a few years, because the amount of time I have is waaay too little to remain competetive - 13 years old kids can spend 10x more time, so maybe it is the time to grow up and resign...


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 21, 2010)

Yavox said:


> I think I will have to give up in a few years, because the amount of time I have is waaay too little to remain competetive - 13 years old kids can spend 10x more time, so maybe it is the time to grow up and resign...



Oh I gave up online gaming long ago, fortunately the single-player campaigns of modern games are so good that I don't miss it. The games are a lot more relaxing that way anyway, I don't miss hour-long evenly-matched sessions in Unreal, where it's just nonstop playing as fast as possible and waiting to see who makes a mistake first.

Doom was such an experience back in the day just because no one had done it before; everyone was trying to figure out what worked and what didn't. My friends and I quickly found out that already-established military/police urban combat techniques were the key, and I continued using them even in UT3 with great success..


----------



## The_Police (Jul 21, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I was a professional Unreal Tournament 2004 player for a while, I think they peaked with that version, though '99 and 3 were still a lot of fun. I bought new video cards just to play 2004 and 3 each time, that I don't miss (and if you need an NVidia 7600GS Silent or an 8800GT, I have both with full box and manuals..)



I've been looking for the UT 2003&2004 games when I look In pawnshops and various places... still haven't found them, but I have the demos of both and I like playing them. 

About your video cards, I have an NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT XFX card, would it be a noticeable difference to upgrade to the 8800GT? What would you sell your 8800GT for??


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 21, 2010)

The_Police said:


> About your video cards, I have an NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT XFX card, would it be a noticeable difference to upgrade to the 8800GT? What would you sell your 8800GT for??



Yes, the 8800 had a different chipset from the 8600, there'd be at least a 10% difference in framerate between the two. I could play UT3 smoothly leaving the graphics options maxed on a Pentium 4 3.0Ghz (Prescott), so if your computer is newer than five years old, it'll run fluid-smooth. This particular card is an Asus (PCI-E slot), so it doesn't have a temp sensor or fan control, but it does have the oversized fan and sink assembly of the later models. This specific model with the box/manual sold earlier in the month on EBay for $90, but I'd go quite a bit less than that. You can PM me if interested.


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 21, 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/630/

Free game from Valve - highly recommended.


----------



## carrot (Jul 21, 2010)

Spent the morning playing Limbo before I went to work. Meets the hype for sure! I look forward to finishing it.


----------



## Zendude (Jul 21, 2010)

carrot said:


> Well I just started playing Alan Wake yesterday and so far I'm a little disappointed. I'm not convinced it's as good as reviewers were saying but it is still pretty fun and quite interesting.
> 
> On the other hand, I would give anything to trade this awful flashlight he's got for my Surefire/Malkoff E2D-M61...




You know, I had planned to start a thread about that game. Made by a flashaholic for sure! 

It's pretty funny they chose the beam profile of a Mag.:sick2: Damn good throw though. Clever idea to use the hot spot like a laser sight too. Turbo in the face then shoot it off!:devil:

Shameful product placement too, though I laughed when you pick up the Energizer e2 flashlight and L91 batteries.:shakehead


----------



## carrot (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I was planning on starting a thread about Alan Wake too. I finished it off this weekend and I've been slowly working through it again trying to find all the damn collectables. After finishing the game my outlook on it has softened. It is a really good game, perhaps overhyped, but certainly fun and with an intriguing mystery behind it. And you can't beat the flashlight mechanic. I had a feeling the entire time that this is what the new Alone in the Dark should have been like...


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 21, 2010)

carrot said:


> Spent the morning playing Limbo before I went to work. Meets the hype for sure! I look forward to finishing it.



All I've done for the last two hours of my life is play *Limbo*.

All I can say is; Instant. Classic.

I got a couple of achievements and a shirt for my avatar 

I can see this being right up there with Portal on a lot of people's all-time games list. Just skip the trial and pay the $15 for the full game, thank me later..


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 22, 2010)

Limbo is really short! Finished it in about four hours of playtime, that's probably to be expected from an arcade title, but it's gonna be hard to have a whole Summer of Arcade if the titles only last a few hours..

I got five of the dozen or so achievements, including the game completion one.


----------



## carrot (Jul 22, 2010)

Unfortunately I won't get a chance to finish Limbo for awhile... but I gotta say, just getting through the first half there were a lot of awesome puzzles and some really weird "surprises".


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys are really making me want to get an xbox 360. I want to play these games. Flashlights, games, knives, guns, other miscellaneous cool stuff...


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 22, 2010)

jellydonut said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/630/
> 
> Free game from Valve - highly recommended.


Okay, I got the chance to play this game properly today and it is great fun.

If you have a Windows computer I recommend you grab it whether or not your PC is actually any good or not - it's free and it'll run on pretty much anything.

It's best if you have someone else to play it with rather than random people the matchmaker put you together with, though.


----------



## Zendude (Jul 22, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Limbo is really short! Finished it in about four hours of playtime, that's probably to be expected from an arcade title, but it's gonna be hard to have a whole Summer of Arcade if the titles only last a few hours..
> 
> I got five of the dozen or so achievements, including the game completion one.




I heard it was going to be short.....but special. I'll get it. It reminds me of Abes Oddyssey and the SNES game called Out of This World (took me a while to remember the name!). Trial and Error baby....Trial and Error!:hairpull:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 29, 2010)

Grabbed the demo for Hydro Thunder a while ago, I think this could be the Mario Kart title the 360 has needed; very easy to pick up right away, lots of action and speed without feeling overwhelmed, etc. Will be a definite crowdpleaser multi-player party game..


----------



## carrot (Jul 29, 2010)

I will be buying HTH on Friday. Looking forward to it!!!!

Alan Wake: The Signal DLC came out and it is free for all those who bought Alan Wake new. I'm gonna be playing that this weekend as well. I look forward to using my flashlight to fight baddies again...


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 10, 2010)

_In the garden we are growin',
many changes will be flowin'.
If you wanna be amazin'
see the flowers we are raisin'!







_(if you haven't played Bioshock yet, now's a good time..)


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 10, 2010)

New Red Dead Redemption Add-On Pack available today; "Legends and Killers" features a broad array of new multiplayer characters and maps. No new single-player/plot line content, that will be in a later add-on.


----------



## carrot (Aug 10, 2010)

StarHalo, ya gonna be playing Monday Night Combat?

I plan on picking it up asap.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 10, 2010)

carrot said:


> StarHalo, ya gonna be playing Monday Night Combat?



If it has a decent single-player, sure. Hopefully the demo isn't online-only..


----------



## wyager (Aug 10, 2010)

I haven't played anything much in recent days, since I stopped forking over for XBL, and I don't wanna spend a bunch of money building a gaming rig. That said, I love anything by valve. I'm buying portal 2 once it gets here.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 11, 2010)

wyager said:


> I haven't played anything much in recent days, since I stopped forking over for XBL, and I don't wanna spend a bunch of money building a gaming rig. That said, I love anything by valve. I'm buying portal 2 once it gets here.



You don't have to pay for the XBox live service to get the demos/games. And L.A. Noire may be out before Portal 2..


----------



## wyager (Aug 11, 2010)

I know, but single player gets really boring after a while. Multiplayer FTW.


----------



## carrot (Aug 11, 2010)

XBL is what, $35 a year? I spend more on batteries! And XBL offers hours of entertainment and the chance to "hang out" with friends who are separated by long distances.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 12, 2010)

Got the Monday Night Combat demo; definitely a LAN party game, it's almost like being in an old "action" board game, very simple elements and play in an anything-goes arena. Pretty impressive for a quick n' dirty multiplayer..


----------



## Chucula (Aug 12, 2010)

Earlier in the summer I was playing Warhammer Dawn of War 2, Stalker: Call of Pripyat, Borderlands, and some Left 4 Dead.

Recently I have been playing some old school games like Freedom Fighters/Max Payne (direct x 8.1 baby!) and Alien Swarm.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Aug 13, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> New Red Dead Redemption Add-On Pack available today; "Legends and Killers" features a broad array of new multiplayer characters and maps. No new single-player/plot line content, that will be in a later add-on.



Rockstar Games' slogan should be "For misogynists, by misogynists".


----------



## wyager (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone seen the new trailer for Bioshock:Infinity? It looks really cool.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 13, 2010)

wyager said:


> Anyone seen the new trailer for Bioshock:Infinity? It looks really cool.



It's pretty, but I can only get so excited about a title release that's ~2 years out. I never really got the whole fascination with covering games that are many months away, which is so popular now; those of us who were around when Duke Nukem Forever was announced (in 1997; it still hasn't been released) have taken a "believe it when I see it" stance..

The next big release is next week's Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light, that's a time scale I can better work with..


----------



## wyager (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone also announced they were actually going to do duke nukem forever just a few days ago... there's still hope!:nana:


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Aug 13, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> It's pretty, but I can only get so excited about a title release that's ~2 years out. I never really got the whole fascination with covering games that are many months away, which is so popular now; those of us who were around when Duke Nukem Forever was announced (in 1997; it still hasn't been released) have taken a "believe it when I see it" stance..



And in the case of games like "Daikatana", we wish that we HADN'T seen it.

Still, whether "Secret of Vulcan Fury" would have been a good game or not, I'd LOVE for that to actually come out.



wyager said:


> Someone also announced they were actually going to do duke nukem forever just a few days ago... there's still hope!:nana:



Like StarHalo, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## wyager (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.techeye.net/software/dukenukemforever-is-back-from-the-dead


----------



## Fichtenelch (Aug 14, 2010)

Is anyone else playing Singularity here? Recently played a bit AlienSwarm, which is a great game....
And today i received the god of war collection for ps3


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, I can see why some are saying the new Lara Croft title is the best one yet; they totally did away with the third-person-shooter format and changed it into an overhead-real-time-strategy game (it's so new that they don't call it Tomb Raider..) The game has a much stronger/denser puzzle element, with more combat, now arcade-style, with a slick aim-and-strafe two-stick interface. The free demo is highly recommended even if you don't like the Tomb Raider titles, since this is an entirely new game..


----------



## carrot (Aug 18, 2010)

StarHalo, I'm just buying ALL of the Summer of Arcade games... they are all awesome, even Castlevania which is balls-to-the-wall hard.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 18, 2010)

carrot said:


> StarHalo, I'm just buying ALL of the Summer of Arcade games... they are all awesome, even Castlevania which is balls-to-the-wall hard.



I still haven't tried that one; sources say the game is really meant as six-player co-op, so the fewer players you have, especially just one, it gets a lot more difficult. I like the idea of making the whole game a big puzzle though..


----------



## carrot (Aug 18, 2010)

It's true that it's supremely difficult as one player. But I have a bunch of friends on XBL who need me to set a good example by buying it before they do. Even then, I enjoyed the demo enough that I'd play solo.

All the reviewers who rated it poorly are just whiny babies. Castlevania is hardcore like old-school.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 19, 2010)

It's official; February 9, 2011


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 25, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> It's official; February 9, 2011



Turns out it was April 19th; either way I just finished it last night - highly recommended..


----------



## carrot (Apr 25, 2011)

Planning on picking up Portal 2 at a later date... a couple friends have been bugging me to do co-op but I have a lot on my plate right now.

Right now working on Fallout: New Vegas and I'm about 40 hours in so far. Great game, but pretty much just like the previous (Fallout 3). Saints Row 2 is probably the next on my list and by then LA Noire should be out. I'm super excited for LA Noire!


----------



## FERRITE (Apr 26, 2011)

I still love playing TF2 and L4D2. They need to hurry up and port all of the L4D1 campaigns.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 26, 2011)

hi guys . 

how much does xboxlive 12 month subscription cost in the states ? 

i remember a couple of years back there were rumours of a new more powerful xbox. is that still happening ? 


pity me for i am stuck in cod land. cod 5 to be precise. id be prestige whatever by now if it kept going. 
barret . blue tiger . boom . gotchya . hah your no match for me and my red dot connection. 

cheers


----------



## SCROOGE McDUCK (Apr 26, 2011)

I play mostly first person shooters on the 360. I can't wait until Battlefield 3 comes out this October. I have went back to playing call of duty 4 because i am so sick of black ops and the lag.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 28, 2011)

Any PS3 players want to comment on the security issue? Are you going to continue playing Sony consoles after this?


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 6, 2011)

A little late to the game Starhalo, but yes, I'll still use my console. If some-one really wants my info, they can get it...and it's only gonna get worse until some real online security is put in place...a "SSAN" for the internet if you will.

Just picked up Fallout 3 for the first time (put it off for awhile)...once I started playing it, my guess was right, and it was made by the same people as Oblivion/Morrowind...so I knew right away that it would be an extrememly in-depth game. I can barely play linear games anymore after playing Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout 3 back to back. This game is awesome! The environment, the dirt, the trash...I felt like I needed a bath after playing it the first time...you can almost smell the stench. And all the scavenging, exploring. One thing it does lack in though, for the time spent underground in dark places, the could have had a better flashlight mechanism. A hand-held like Doom-3, and some weapon mounted lights, ala the FEAR series. And the weapons coulda been a little more customizable. But, understanding how their secret game engine works, if it woulda slowed down the game too much, I'm fine with-out it. The engine is limited in that manner...That's why in morrowind the mouths never moved, so in Oblivion, they had to switch the engine real quick when you talked to some-one, and then back to the main engine. But, it's hands down the best game I played this year...guess what i'm doing when I get home from work...gotta find who to sell the lincoln artifacts too...after I pop a few Super Mutants with lincolns repeater first though!


----------



## wyager (Jul 6, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> A little late to the game Starhalo, but yes, I'll still use my console. If some-one really wants my info, they can get it...and it's only gonna get worse until some real online security is put in place...a "SSAN" for the internet if you will.


 
Once you have a centrally regulated internet system, you take away much of what the internet is about... free communication. Not to mention that a government or organization could never create a hack-proof identification method. Sony got hacked because they're lazy, not because of a lack of internet security. The internet will only function as a "Wild West". Any attempts to change that will fail miserably, as has been shown time and time again.

That said, a lot of my friends with PS3s don't really care about the hacks.


----------



## TyJo (Jul 6, 2011)

Halo: Reach That's all I play.
EDIT: One of the best video game trailers ever... watch it in HD.


----------



## Acid87 (Jul 6, 2011)

Xbox 360. First person shooters online are the lights lumens!


----------



## DUQ (Jul 6, 2011)

I just started playing World Of Tanks just for something different, you guy's should check it out.

I'm also playing COD Black Ops on my Wii and bunch of other browser games.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm a bit of a retro gamer myself. Sure, I play alot of 360 and PS3 but my heart is still with the 4th and 5th generation. I'm a huge Sega fan, Sega Saturn in particular. It just seems like everybody only wants the newest and greatest games when there is so many great games from generations past that people won't go back and play because their too busy with Halo or COD.


----------



## PapaLumen (Jul 10, 2011)

DUQ said:


> I just started playing World Of Tanks just for something different, you guy's should check it out.
> 
> I'm also playing COD Black Ops on my Wii and bunch of other browser games.


 
Im playing world of tanks at the moment. What tanks do you have? Do you pay or struggle for free? Im in a Tiger - "ammo rack hit!" grrr


----------



## Inebriated (Jul 10, 2011)

I play MW2 mostly. Occasionally I'll toss in Red Dead or GTA4. Even COD4.

Pretty excited to see how MW3 looks.

360, BTW.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 10, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I'm a huge Sega fan


 
Dreamcast forever


----------



## carrot (Jul 11, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Dreamcast forever


 yessssss

I have a near-mint copy of Samba de Amigo that I break out once in awhile...


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 11, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Dreamcast forever



What, no love for the Saturn, Sega CD and 32X? Sega Saturn is without a doubt, the most vastly underrated game console ever made. And while it's true that the Sega CD and 32X were misserable flops, there is enough good there is go back and enjoy those games.


----------



## DUQ (Jul 11, 2011)

PapaLumen said:


> Im playing world of tanks at the moment. What tanks do you have? Do you pay or struggle for free? Im in a Tiger - "ammo rack hit!" grrr


 
I just play for free. I have a PZ IV, T28, SU76, BT7 and an M37 SPG


----------



## dudemar (Jul 12, 2011)

Growing up I didn't have a Nintendo- I had a Famicom (or Family Computer) that I brought here from Japan. When I went to school I wasn't very familiar with all the games the other kids talked about, but eventually my aunt bought my family a Nintendo for Christmas. I was then introduced to games such as Contra and 1943, both still rank at the top of my list of best games ever.

My Famicom still works just like it did when I bought it a quarter century earlier. Nowadays you'd be lucky if an XBOX 360 lasts 2 years, tops. They just don't make systems like they used to.

ebow86- I'm a retro gamer myself, and yes, the Saturn was the most underrated system. IMO better than the PS1. My favorite game on that system is Darius Gaiden- IMO THE best shooter along with Einhander, R-Type and the Gradius series. Gradius II for the Famicom was by far the best Gradius, hands down.

When the Sega CD came out I considered it the holy grail of gaming systems. I believe it was like $500-$600? I just remember every time I went to Toys R Us my brothers and I would drool over it.

I remember when my mom bought a Sega Game Gear for our family. One of the fondest childhood memories I could remember. It was considered state-of-the-art at the time, and it was an amazing thing to behold. My brother didn't like it at the time, so we traded it for an Atari Lynx. Another underrated system IMO. I fell in love with that system too and it was so cool to play! Ahhh the memories.

I remember my friend bought a NEC Turbo Express with a TV Tuner. I was extremely envious because it was so expensive at the time and I could only wish to own it! It did have a teeny tiny screen. Wish they came up with some kind of magnification system, even a generic one would've worked.

I actually collect (when I have the money) portable retro systems. I have the following in my collection:

-5 Atari Lynx, two of which are 1st editions still in the box.

-10 Sega Game Gears, including the White, Yellow, Light Blue, Blue and the ultra-rare Smoke (transparent case). The white one has the TV Tuner but no box. Still haven't gotten around to buying the Red color, Rayearth and Coca-Cola edition. Will happen someday.

-Sega Nomad

-NEC Turbo Express, one is unopened and the other is basically brand-spankin-new (got really lucky).


----------



## daimleramg (Jul 12, 2011)

CounterStrike Source Zombies Unlimited Ammo...

I'm starting to dream about zombies coming for me.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 13, 2011)

dudemar said:


> ebow86- I'm a retro gamer myself, and yes, the Saturn was the most underrated system. IMO better than the PS1. My favorite game on that system is Darius Gaiden- IMO THE best shooter along with Einhander, R-Type and the Gradius series. Gradius II for the Famicom was by far the best Gradius, hands down.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have my PS3, and also my PC that I built for gaming. I prefer FPS, and I'm currently waiting the release of Battlefield 3!


----------



## PapaLumen (Jul 14, 2011)

Im saving cash specifically for building a new gaming machine for when Battlefield 3 comes out. I have a ps3 too, i built a racing seat for GT5... with Logitech g27 wheel/pedals/gearstick. Ill post a pic when i can.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 15, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> dudemar said:
> 
> 
> > ebow86- I'm a retro gamer myself, and yes, the Saturn was the most underrated system. IMO better than the PS1. My favorite game on that system is Darius Gaiden- IMO THE best shooter along with Einhander, R-Type and the Gradius series. Gradius II for the Famicom was by far the best Gradius, hands down.
> ...


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 16, 2011)

dudemar said:


> I'm bored of all of the new systems that can only display very pretty graphics but completely fail to deliver any decent gameplay.


 
XBox 360 owners don't have this problem, it's actually the opposite; the graphics have been the same for some time, but the gameplay keeps getting better. This last year has seen a torrent of very creative and artistic games that were reknown for how fun they were rather than how they looked. Limbo, Super Meat Boy, Stacking, Pac-Man CE DX, Ilomilo, Lara Croft, etc..


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 16, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> XBox 360 owners don't have this problem
> QUOTE]
> 
> What problem they do have is an extremely poor quality console that's made by the lowest bidder and has a one of the, if not the, highest failure rates ever of any console I can think of. I have had 2 RROD consoles in the last couple years and I will not buy another. The systems were all well maintained and cared for and they still broke. I have had a playstation 3 YLOD on me as well, however I can't complain as much with it since I got a few years service from it before hitting the bricks. This generation of consoles, excluding the Wii, have a very high failure rate and the quality of these systems seems to get worse and worse with each generation. And I believe it's only going to get worse, the public is demanding more and more complex systems for cheaper and cheaper prices, and we are getting exactly that, and the quality is suffering.


----------



## carrot (Jul 16, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> StarHalo said:
> 
> 
> > XBox 360 owners don't have this problem
> ...


 
I was playing 40 hours a week on my Xbox 360 Elite (the last generation before the 360 S were introduced) for over a year back when I was less busy. I'm sure if it'd RROD it would have by now. Seems to me MS has finally addressed the problem. Normally you wouldn't have me as a Microsoft apologist for anything, but I happen to think that the 360 is a great console and has a great online service and great games. Sure, it was a major screw-up with the RROD in the first few years, but they seem to have ironed out the bugs by now.

This console generation seems to me like 360 won out-- it has the hottest exclusives, the most solid online multiplayer, and a pretty awesome variety of genres that explore new directions, especially on XBLA.


----------



## TyJo (Jul 16, 2011)

dudemar said:


> I'm bored of all of the new systems that can only display very pretty graphics but completely fail to deliver any decent gameplay. Dish out $60 on a new game, beat it and throw it in the drawer.


I only prefer to play games on Xbox live because I find the "campaign" of games and playing against the AI boring. I think Halo has the best game play out there, I haven't even beat the campaign yet since I usually only play online. There are a variety of playlists so you can find the gametype that you want, if you prefer competitive, free for all, team work, etc.


ebow86 said:


> What problem they do have is an extremely poor quality console that's made by the lowest bidder and has a one of the, if not the, highest failure rates ever of any console I can think of. I have had 2 RROD consoles in the last couple years and I will not buy another. The systems were all well maintained and cared for and they still broke. I have had a playstation 3 YLOD on me as well, however I can't complain as much with it since I got a few years service from it before hitting the bricks. This generation of consoles, excluding the Wii, have a very high failure rate and the quality of these systems seems to get worse and worse with each generation. And I believe it's only going to get worse, the public is demanding more and more complex systems for cheaper and cheaper prices, and we are getting exactly that, and the quality is suffering.


The old consoles had this problem and Microsoft fixed them for free and extended the warranty. The new consoles don't have this issue (the slims) and the build quality is excellent, I've seen videos of them disassembled. I had to fix my old console twice on my own because it was out of warranty. It finally gave up and now I have a slim. Consoles are basically computers and I don't expect my laptop to last 20 years, and I have the same expectations for game consoles.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 17, 2011)

Ahh my friend, there was a time when laptops did last for many years. I'm 90% sure a laptop from 20+ years ago will still work if you plugged it in (if it was given TLC). Sure it isn't capable of high speed internet or processing massive amounts of information, but it will still perform its basic functions. There was also a time when you could say "I own a laptop" and you'll get a "Wow, can I see it?" Say the same thing today and you'll likely get a "... AND?"

Laptops are also dependent on technological advances to keep up with the demand of day-to-day needs, whereas video game consoles exist to keep up with the demand of... fun.  It doesn't have to be top-of-the-line, and games don't have to be played with others around the world in real time in order to be fun. I think the "more lumens = better flashlight" analogy is more appropriate.

I guess it's also like CG used in movies. It was AMAZING in T2, but now it's so watered down CG is anti-climactic. Of course the "best" films have CG, and if it doesn't have any it "sucks". In video games not only does it take away from gameplay, but it can be very distracting.

I think if Sega and Nintendo were still on top of the game, today's technology would be much better utilized. Today's games and systems just feel... tepid. Mediocre. If I really wanted to watch pretty graphics and special effects, I'll catch a movie or a ballgame. lol

I guess I'm just a fan of the older systems/games. Not trying to be a party pooper.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 17, 2011)

dudemar said:


> I think if Sega and Nintendo were still on top of the game, today's technology would be much better utilized.


 
When I was a kid, I lived nearby a place that had virtually the entire NES library available for rental; having played about 90% of all the games ever made for that console, I can say that if I were to recommend at least five must-have timeless games for the NES, it'd take me a few minutes to compile the list (Super Mario 3, Solar Jetman, Snake Rattle n' Roll ...lemme think..) Whereas with the Xbox, five would be an unreasonably small number (see list above, Portal, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Borderlands, Forza 3, etc. et al. ad inf.) This truly is a golden age for video games, we're seeing a level of art and creativity that wasn't possible or imagined only a few years ago..


----------



## dudemar (Jul 17, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> When I was a kid, I lived nearby a place that had virtually the entire NES library available for rental; having played about 90% of all the games ever made for that console, I can say that if I were to recommend at least five must-have timeless games for the NES, it'd take me a few minutes to compile the list (Super Mario 3, Solar Jetman, Snake Rattle n' Roll ...lemme think..)



Sounds like you missed out. You played 90% of the games only released in the US. There's a bunch from Japan that never saw the light of day stateside. Being from Japan I was fortunate to experience both the Famicom and Nintendo. Not to mention the thousands of titles released in Japan and the US for the Genesis, Mega Drive, SNES, Super Famicom, Turbo Grafx, Neo Geo, etc. et al. ad inf...



StarHalo said:


> Whereas with the Xbox, five would be an unreasonably small number (see list above, Portal, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Borderlands, Forza 3, etc. et al. ad inf.)



Those games suck!!! Nah I'm kidding. If you like them that's fine. I just don't think they'll ever hold the same legendary status as SMB, Pac-Man, Donkey Kong, Galaga, Sonic...

So what's next? RDR 5? Forza 4000? Are these games really the pinnacle of video gaming? I personally don't think so. Yawn... Zzzz. They're fun games, but re-hashing the same game with better graphics isn't very creative.


I also remember a time when all you needed was a TV to play games. Now you need:

-an HDTV
-fast internet connection
-subscription to a network

Did I miss anything? Ouch that's expensive!


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 17, 2011)

There once was a time, in a galaxy far far away, where game developers didn't have extremely powerful and advanced hardware, special effects and high resolution displays to wow their audiences, no, these developers relied on making amazingly creative and innovative games out of the simplest of hardware available. The golden age of gaming has already passed my friends.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 17, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> There once was a time, in a galaxy far far away, where game developers didn't have extremely powerful and advanced hardware, special effects and high resolution displays to wow their audiences, no, these developers relied on making amazingly creative and innovative games out of the simplest of hardware available. The golden age of gaming has already passed my friends.


 
I couldn't agree more!


----------



## TyJo (Jul 17, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> There once was a time, in a galaxy far far away, where game developers didn't have extremely powerful and advanced hardware, special effects and high resolution displays to wow their audiences, no, these developers relied on making amazingly creative and innovative games out of the simplest of hardware available. The golden age of gaming has already passed my friends.


Then the age of flashlights has passed since we no longer need to start a fire for light. There are current games that provide excellent gameplay. Technology improves, that's why we keep buying lights and gaming consoles. Well made old games can never be improved or replicated, at the same time these same games cannot compete with the innovation that current consoles/games provide. I agree that some older games have there place and simply cannot be improved upon, adding complexity would only decrease the gaming experience. At the same time new consoles are pushing the bleeding edge of technology in a competitive gaming environment, in an internet age that provides open critique, several buying options, and the ability to play with anyone in the world. I feel that the golden age of gaming has just begun.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 18, 2011)

TyJo said:


> Then the age of flashlights has passed since we no longer need to start a fire for light. .



Completely irrelevant comparison.


----------



## TyJo (Jul 18, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Completely irrelevant comparison.


I don't think so.
EDIT: If it isn't obvious, this is a forum about flashlights. I felt the analogy was appropriate.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 18, 2011)

The analogy "the age of video games has passed since we no longer need to play Monopoly and Risk." would make more sense, but it's not a very good one. :duh2:

I think "more lumens = better flashlight" or "more horsepower = better car" holds true.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 18, 2011)

dudemar said:


> They're fun games, but re-hashing the same game with better graphics isn't very creative.





ebow86 said:


> The golden age of gaming has already passed my friends.


 
No idea where any of this is coming from. Play Portal or Stacking, games which have merely decent graphics and use unremarkable technical gimmickry, then tell me which earlier game they are rehashed from, or even remotely related to. 

At what point, while you're downloading a free trial copy of a new game in the background, and you're playing Grand Theft Auto, and you've crashed your stolen ice cream truck into a lake and swam to shore, and a policeman is beating you with a nightstick and shouting, "I'M ENJOYING THIS," do you say to yourself, "Well this isn't nearly as good as Berzerk.."


----------



## dudemar (Jul 18, 2011)

Ahh my friend, you have cleverly avoided the games you brought up earlier. There's already a Portal 2, and yes, it's a re-hash of the first. 3 is just around the corner. They're fun games, but as I said they'll never have the same notoriety as SMB, Sonic, etc.



StarHalo said:


> At what point, while you're downloading a free trial copy of a new game in the background, and you're playing Grand Theft Auto, and you've crashed your stolen ice cream truck into a lake and swam to shore, and a policeman is beating you with a nightstick and shouting, "I'M ENJOYING THIS," do you say to yourself, "Well this isn't nearly as good as Berzerk.."



Wow. Rockstar is definitely at the end of the road, and their foot isn't letting up on the gas. Crashing an ice cream truck into a lake then being beaten by a policeman is something a 7 year old came up with. GTA 3's "Liberty City" concept mocks mediocrity in America, but in a twist of fate they're the ones making 800 games of the same name... and the sequels are (take a deep breath) the same exact game with prettier graphics! Consumers need to stop embracing mediocrity and anti-intellectualism if we expect to have better titles, but seeing how 99% of America loves this stuff...

I'M NOT ENJOYING THIS.


----------



## carrot (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaming has never been better than it is today. Nostalgia makes the past seem way better than it was. Besides a precious few, most games from the past have aged terribly.

Games today are breaking new ground and doing things never ever seen before. Games like Portal, Braid, and Swarm have never been done before and wouldn't even have been possible in the so called "golden years" of sprite-based gaming. 

Then you have games which are highly-evolved, modern takes on genres and gameplay we've seen before over and over, and they are still better than ever: Fallout: New Vegas, Forza Motorsports 3, Mass Effect series, Red Dead Redemption... these are all games that are just like games that came before them... none original... but polished and refined into a tight gameplay experience that draws you in and do things that the "originals" could never have dreamed of.


----------



## carrot (Jul 18, 2011)

dudemar said:


> Ahh my friend, you have cleverly avoided the games you brought up earlier. There's already a Portal 2, and yes, it's a re-hash of the first. 3 is probably right around the corner. They're fun games, but as I said they'll never have the same notoriety as SMB, Sonic, etc.


 
How about Super Mario Brothers 2, 3, All-Stars, World, World 2, Sunshine, Galaxy, Galaxy 2? Those are rehashes too, aren't they? 

Sonic? 2? 3? S&K? Adventure? Adventure 2? 4?

Let's not even get started on Megaman...

So what makes these sequels any different from a sequel to Portal, which has sold over 4 million copies not including digital distribution (which makes up a huge portion of sales today), and has pretty much entered popular culture with memes such as "the cake is a lie"?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 18, 2011)

carrot said:


> How about Super Mario Brothers 2, 3, All-Stars, World, World 2, Sunshine, Galaxy, Galaxy 2? Those are rehashes too, aren't they?
> 
> Sonic? 2? 3? S&K? Adventure? Adventure 2? 4?


 
I remember being all hyped up bringing home the latest Nintendo game, then on playing it, my mother eventually making a comment along the lines of, "I don't see how that's any different from all the other games, there's a little guy who jumps on things and goes to the right." And now many years later, I'd have to say she was right since I can't remember the names of most of those games. She hasn't seen an XBox game, but I'd be interested in hearing her comments about Toy Soldiers or Beautiful Katamari..


----------



## dudemar (Jul 18, 2011)

carrot said:


> How about Super Mario Brothers 2, 3, All-Stars, World, World 2, Sunshine, Galaxy, Galaxy 2? Those are rehashes too, aren't they?
> 
> Sonic? 2? 3? S&K? Adventure? Adventure 2? 4?
> 
> Let's not even get started on Megaman...



True, but there is a point where we all collectively (and eventually) say "this game sucks..."

That hasn't happened at all with any of the recent sequels. If anything we embrace these games further and the companies and developers have absolutely no problem with this. They're thinking: "You like this? Here, keep buying the same re-hashed game! Here's 500 different versions of it. Keep yourself pre-occupied with the same game over and over again and keep sending us that cash! You are free to do as we tell you!"

The internet has not helped in this regard, if anything it made this process instantaneous.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 18, 2011)

We can all agree that we enjoy games of the past as well as the present. The point I wanted to make in my post is although the current generation of games are wonderful achievements from a technical standpoint, game developers in the past were making truly epic games full of depth and innovation from the simplest of hardware like Nintendo's NES and Sega's Genesis. Look at what current developers have to work with, multi core CPU's, blazing fast GPU's, and high resolution displays not to mention extremely complex game engines. Game developers of the past, in an industry that was still very Young, didn't have all those things because the industry then wasn't like it is now. Yet they were still able to provide us with games like Mario Bros, Sonic, Metroid, truly epic games that still stand the test of time today.

Saying that "this" generation of gaming is the golden age is rubbish. We are reaching a climax with graphics and gameplay that was never though possible in the past. We are so close to photo realistic graphics, it's probably coming in the next generation, and the game play is so advanced where is there to go? We are reaching a point where, for lack of a better term, games don't have any other place to go, which is why we keep seeing so many rehashes of current games that only include minor improvements in graphics and gameplay. From a gameplay standpoint, how much more could one do with a game like GTA4? Look at games like Crisis 2 running maximum settings on a PC. Look at the graphics, physics and gameplay, really, how much more could one possibly do? And even if one made the argument that there is still room for improvement, which with graphics I would agree, physics and gameplay are near their peak of what can be done, still, that improvement is in the very near future, the next generation. So how could one call this the golden era of gaming when the climax of video game technology is just around the corner?

I love this generation of gaming, things are being done that are truly mind blowing, but the time is very near where we will max out what's possible from a graphics standpoint, photorealism, and there will be nothing new with gameplay and physics because they will eventually runout of ideas and there will be no place further to go.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 18, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> We can all agree that we enjoy games of the past as well as the present. The point I wanted to make in my post is although the current generation of games are wonderful achievements from a technical standpoint, game developers in the past were making truly epic games full of depth and innovation from the simplest of hardware like Nintendo's NES and Sega's Genesis. Look at what current developers have to work with, multi core CPU's, blazing fast GPU's, and high resolution displays not to mention extremely complex game engines. Game developers of the past, in an industry that was still very Young, didn't have all those things because the industry then wasn't like it is now. Yet they were still able to provide us with games like Mario Bros, Sonic, Metroid, truly epic games that still stand the test of time today.
> 
> Saying that "this" generation of gaming is the golden age is rubbish. We are reaching a climax with graphics and gameplay that was never though possible in the past. We are so close to photo realistic graphics, it's probably coming in the next generation, and the game play is so advanced where is there to go? We are reaching a point where, for lack of a better term, games don't have any other place to go, which is why we keep seeing so many rehashes of current games that only include minor improvements in graphics and gameplay. From a gameplay standpoint, how much more could one do with a game like GTA4? Look at games like Crisis 2 running maximum settings on a PC. Look at the graphics, physics and gameplay, really, how much more could one possibly do? And even if one made the argument that there is still room for improvement, which with graphics I would agree, physics and gameplay are near their peak of what can be done, still, that improvement is in the very near future, the next generation. So how could one call this the golden era of gaming when the climax of video game technology is just around the corner?
> 
> I love this generation of gaming, things are being done that are truly mind blowing, but the time is very near where we will max out what's possible from a graphics standpoint, photorealism, and there will be nothing new with gameplay and physics because they will eventually runout of ideas and there will be no place further to go.


 
Exactly. You're right in that advancements will be amazing, and my guess is in the future it will involve more VR, holographic images and incorporating more of the senses (including touch, smell and possibly taste). I think games like Silent Hill are a great example of this. When you are playing the game your senses are operating at 120%.

You HAVE to be involved with the game to get through it, and in order to do that your senses are attuned to the environment... and it scares the crap out of you. The scaly graphics add to this experience because you can't see much detail in the dark, so you're only left with your hearing. I want to say it's almost an immersive experience. IMO a good game will do what it was intended to do no matter how many times you come back to it. Make you laugh, feel good or even scare the **** out of you... and that experience is timeless. If you come back to it 20 years from now and it's still fun, you know it's a good game...

...and they just don't make games like that anymore. Buy it, beat it, sell/trade it back to Game Stop. Wash, rinse, repeat.



The only thing they could advance in GTA is... um... eating an ultra-realistic ice cream cone from the ice cream truck! The melting ice cream is so realistic you can see the individual droplets dripping down the hand of the character. The crevasses in the ice cream left by the ice scream scoop are shown in painstaking detail. After you beat the game you get to redeem an online code for a scoop of ice cream at Baskin Robbins! WOOHOO! Man I can't wait.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 18, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> there will be nothing new with gameplay and physics because they will eventually runout of ideas and there will be no place further to go.





dudemar said:


> ...and they just don't make games like that anymore.



Still not getting it. 

On virtually any given console available in the past, the majority of games available were side-scrollers with individually unique details and gimmicks. Then there were the usual driving games, sports games, etc. Every once in a great while, a game would come along that was radically creative enough that it would be difficult to shoehorn it into any one genre (NES' A Boy And His Blob comes to mind,) but the rest of the game lineup was pretty much predictable and unvarying. You bought a console and then you were locked in to the newest and most graphically advanced game company offerings. 

As of now, that model is completely out the window. You can buy an XBox today, and have arcade games from before 1985 on it. You can have games from Sega Dreamcast on it. You can browse, try, and buy games that are from individuals and startups. If you just want classic genre games, those are available. If you want games that couldn't possibly fit into any genre, they're there too; there are so many new games available from so many sources that totally new and untried ideas are part of the norm now - it's just a given that you're going to see some totally new type of game every few weeks. And if that doesn't interest you, then there'll be more of the old games available in a few weeks too.

That's why this is the golden age of gaming, because now a game console becomes anything you want it to be; whatever kind of gamer you are, however intensely you like to play, this one device will cover you more thoroughly than anything that came before it. If you want the latest flash-and-panache first person shooter, it's there. If you just want to play an Atari 2600 classic, it's there too. If you want something completely unique and unpredictable, there's more of that now than ever before. Now, instead of the player becoming locked in to what a few companies make available exclusively for one console, the console adjusts itself to the player. It's whatever you want.


----------



## beerwax (Jul 19, 2011)

can i play maria kart on my xbox ? that would be golden. 

for me its all about the online gaming. i think thats only in its infancy. 
things i cant do yet - play without lag. 
participate in an international policed and recognized tournament. 
spectate the above tournament and know the names of star players and teams. 
participate in an involved and indepth team event that lasts for hours and where success is dependent on strategy and teamplay. 

while i find the graphics great and they add to the atmosphere they dont really dictate the quality of the gameplay. 

cheers


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 19, 2011)

beerwax said:


> can i play maria kart on my xbox ? that would be golden.


 
Not quite; Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing is pretty close, and Hydro Thunder Hurricane is another good title in the same vein.

And I totally agree with your points about online gaming; back when I was a pro player in Unreal Tournament 2004 for the PC, I was a part of a family-oriented server that was always moderated and always fun. They didn't even allow cursing, but if you wanted to have a 40+ minute full-speed evenly-matched game with some of the best players, it was the only place to play. There was always a whole audience of spectators too, so you could relax and socialize while the game was in progress..


----------



## ljastangs21 (Jul 19, 2011)

I play a lot of Halo and CoD. I recommend Demon Souls to anyone with a ps3.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is anybody here a Resident Evil Fan? I'm talking classic resident evil, before the major makeover around Resident Evil 4. I feel Resident Evil 2 was probably the best of the series. I have it on playstation as well as N64, the N64 version being quite an achievement considering everything was crammed on a 64 meg cart. 

I love the original resident evil as well. The Sega Saturn version is awesome and one of the biggest reasons I wanted a Saturn. My brother has all 3 versions of the original Resident Evil for playstation, the original long box version, then the directors cut 2 disc version, and finally the greatest hits dualshock version. 

It's sad to think about, but I think the chances of a new resident evil in the classic type gameplay format may be a pipe dream, atleast we can go back and enjoy the classics still.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 20, 2011)

Or you could enjoy a Limited Edition Resident Evil XBox Elite:


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 20, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Or you could enjoy a Limited Edition Resident Evil XBox Elite:



Nah, played out resident evil 5 along time ago.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 21, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Is anybody here a Resident Evil Fan? I'm talking classic resident evil, before the major makeover around Resident Evil 4. I feel Resident Evil 2 was probably the best of the series. I have it on playstation as well as N64, the N64 version being quite an achievement considering everything was crammed on a 64 meg cart.
> 
> I love the original resident evil as well. The Sega Saturn version is awesome and one of the biggest reasons I wanted a Saturn. My brother has all 3 versions of the original Resident Evil for playstation, the original long box version, then the directors cut 2 disc version, and finally the greatest hits dualshock version.
> 
> It's sad to think about, but I think the chances of a new resident evil in the classic type gameplay format may be a pipe dream, atleast we can go back and enjoy the classics still.


 
I like the classics as well. Resident Evil on PS was the first real survival horror game I played. Never got the chance to play it on the Saturn. Looking back I wish I did. When I played in the dark and opened a door to get to the next room, the zombies always freaked me out. I also loved the hilarious voice acting. I distinctly remember "What? What is this??? Blood!" and the intro movie clip where they're trying to get to the helicopter. RE2 was definitely cool! I loved the 93R, my favorite weapon in the whole game.

The one thing that made the Saturn distinct was its ability to go online with the Netlink. I thought it was the coolest thing because no other system could do that at the time, until the Dreamcast showed up.


----------



## TyJo (Jul 21, 2011)

beerwax said:


> things i cant do yet - play without lag.


That's your internet connection. Xbox live is able to do this easily, that's why members have to pay for it.


----------



## beerwax (Jul 21, 2011)

TyJo said:


> That's your internet connection. Xbox live is able to do this easily, that's why members have to pay for it.


 
yes i have xbox live and yes i pay for it and yes i have have a high speed broadband connection and yes sometimes i can find a lobby with all local players and a local host and yes im talking cod . the connection is pretty much always a significant determinant of the outcome . my kids that play other games like gaylo and borange ox and zomby killing games like leftovers are dead and Resident evil tell me its not such a problem with those titles. 

when i look back on these times with nostalgia i will remininsce fondly about 'ping' and 'lag' and the mythical 'good connection '. 

cheers


----------



## beerwax (Jul 21, 2011)

dudemar said:


> Ahh my friend, you have cleverly avoided the games you brought up earlier. There's already a Portal 2, and yes, it's a re-hash of the first. 3 is just around the corner. They're fun games, but as I said they'll never have the same notoriety as SMB, Sonic, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
patience patience patience. you cannot pay someone to create anything original. the spark must come from within. 

consider music. 7 notes. every possible combination has been done. an endless procession of soulless crap is produced and consumed endlessly. but every now and then there is a ray of sunshine. just dont expect a new one everyday. 

consider movies. there is an endless supply of movie drivel, but every now and then something truly inspirational. you cannot pay someone to write a movie, the script has to come from within and then be paid for. 

the next great title will come , just be patient. cheers.


----------



## TyJo (Jul 22, 2011)

beerwax said:


> i can find a lobby with all local players and a local host and yes im talking cod . the connection is pretty much always a significant determinant of the outcome . my kids that play other games like gaylo....


This could become a Halo vs. COD debate but..... You said it yourself "the connection is pretty much always a significant determinant." This is not the case in Halo, the connection doesn't matter in Halo, if you are better you beat the other team, the game play is perfect. Halo also has connection limits that don't allow poor connections to play with good connections and many other anti tampering preventative measures, I've seen otherwise in COD. In Halo, lag is often claimed when you lose due to superior team shot, power weapon control, map control, or a combination of those variables.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 23, 2011)

Any of you guys fans of Shenmue? I loved that game on the dreamcast, it was so far ahead of it's time. I gotten probably 75% of shenmue 2 completed on xbox but due to certain circumstances I never got to finish. Truly an epic series, so sad that we will probably never see shenmue 3. FYI, shenmue was originally developed for the Sega Saturn but was moved over to the Dreamcast late in development, Sega Saturn fan's watch this video and weep http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh2WtGUCQbI What an incredible achievement that would have been for the Saturn


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 23, 2011)

I still have my copy of Shenmue for Dreamcast; I think I got roughly halfway through it before getting to some point where I couldn't figure out what to do. This was long before there was such a thing as a walkthrough on the Internet..


----------



## carrot (Jul 24, 2011)

I beat Shenmue2 but I never got through the first one. My best friend did get through the first one and to this day, reminds me I need to finish it.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 24, 2011)

Just finished GTA IV on PS3 after more than a year of on and off play. oo:.

Next up, God of War III. Maybe a year+ again? :shrug:.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 24, 2011)

carrot said:


> I beat Shenmue2 but I never got through the first one. My best friend did get through the first one and to this day, reminds me I need to finish it.


 
AHH!!! How can you play through shenmue 2 without beating shenmue 1 first? Shame on you!!! Nah, just kidding The story is a huge part of shenmue, and I think you would have had a much better time playing shenmue 2 had you beat the first one first. Shenmue is relatively inexpensive on amazon and ebay, you should give it a try sometime, you won't regret it.


----------



## paulsmith99 (Jul 24, 2011)

I get a few games of Battlefield 1943 for PS3 when my kid goes to sleep for the night.


----------



## carrot (Jul 24, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> AHH!!! How can you play through shenmue 2 without beating shenmue 1 first? Shame on you!!! Nah, just kidding The story is a huge part of shenmue, and I think you would have had a much better time playing shenmue 2 had you beat the first one first. Shenmue is relatively inexpensive on amazon and ebay, you should give it a try sometime, you won't regret it.


 
I still have my copy, although I'd have to dig for it. I'll probably get around to it one of these days, but with all the AAA titles coming out on the Xbox it'll be hard to make the time.


----------



## quyvuong00 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cinder said:


> I used to be a big time gamer... Starcraft, Diablo II, Lineage II, RF Online, World of Warcraft, etc. Best game was World of Warcraft because of how I was able to play with friends and family online. I have loads of screenshots that bring back nostalgia and threaten to suck me back into the game.



i'm too. But i like play comandos I,II,II and some fun game. :naughty:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 24, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> Just finished GTA IV on PS3 after more than a year of on and off play.


 
Don't forget The Ballad of Gay Tony, which is actually better than the original GTA IV..


----------



## dudemar (Jul 24, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> AHH!!! How can you play through shenmue 2 without beating shenmue 1 first? Shame on you!!! Nah, just kidding The story is a huge part of shenmue, and I think you would have had a much better time playing shenmue 2 had you beat the first one first. Shenmue is relatively inexpensive on amazon and ebay, you should give it a try sometime, you won't regret it.


 
It's funny you mention Shenmue because I was born in Yokosuka.  By sheer coincidence it's my Birthday today, not trying to hijack the thread or anything. 

I'm a huge fan of the game as well.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 24, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Don't forget The Ballad of Gay Tony, which is actually better than the original GTA IV..


Will do, after I finish GOW III. I really did enjoy playing the game and must gonna play the continuation of GTA IV.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 24, 2011)

dudemar said:


> It's funny you mention Shenmue because I was born in Yokosuka.  By sheer coincidence it's my Birthday today, not trying to hijack the thread or anything.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the game as well.



What's your thoughts on the Sega Saturn version I posted earlier?


----------



## carrot (Jul 24, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Don't forget The Ballad of Gay Tony, which is actually better than the original GTA IV..


 
Way better, but over before I was ready to be done with it. Worth a play for sure.


----------



## mwb01 (Jul 25, 2011)

Although it's starting to drop off now, I used to be and still am a gamer. Love Halo and Battlefield, now I mostly end up buying semi-old games off steam when they're low priced. I remember playing shenmue II when my family first got an Xbox, don't remember how far I got before I discovered Halo CE though :devil:. I recently played through Alan Wake which involves lots of flashlight gameplay and got myself hopelessly addicted to minecraft :shakehead


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2011)

Today, Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet came out for XBLA. Who got it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=975Zw8BJ3Vg


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 3, 2011)

carrot said:


> Today, Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet came out for XBLA. Who got it?


 
Looks like the aforementioned NES favorite Solar Jetman; thnaks for the heads up, I know what I'll be doing this evening..


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 4, 2011)

Nobody games on PC?

The gaming experience is the best on a PC... with the right hardware not even xbox or PS3 can rival the PC experience....

Imaging running a pc like this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh6l3aqyBdQ

Except his graphics card the 560ti is not good enough to run 3 monitors.... he would need the GTX590 by nvidia for triple 60" 1920x1080 3D TVs.


----------



## iron potato (Aug 4, 2011)

play Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2 & Alien Swarm, then Shift 2 Unleashed, got problem with the autolog thing, temporary stop playing cuz cannot save my progress ~


----------



## carrot (Aug 4, 2011)

daimleramg said:


> Nobody games on PC?
> 
> The gaming experience is the best on a PC... with the right hardware not even xbox or PS3 can rival the PC experience....


 I rarely game on PC. I like the one-click no-fuss of consoles, I prefer playing with a controller, and I like to be able to recline while playing as opposed to hunch over a keyboard and mouse. When I do game on computers, it's either through Steam or indie games.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 4, 2011)

daimleramg said:


> Nobody games on PC?
> 
> The gaming experience is the best on a PC... with the right hardware not even xbox or PS3 can rival the PC experience....
> 
> ...



I love playing Crysis 2, COD Black Ops, MW2, Mafia 2 on my pc plugged in to my TV in the living room.

Can't wait for MW3!


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 4, 2011)

carrot said:


> I prefer playing with a controller


 
FPS with a controller? I've tried COD black ops on my friends xbox.... and I have to say I hate controllers... you have to pan left-right up-down with an anolog stick? Its sucks and so slow... a mouse for point and shoot is so much easier.

Also I have a reclining office chair and i put my feet up on my 10inch subwoofer box... so no hunching over here.


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 4, 2011)

ganymede said:


> I love playing Crysis 2, COD Black Ops, MW2, Mafia 2 on my pc plugged in to my TV in the living room.
> 
> Can't wait for MW3!


 
I have COD black ops on steam... but I prefer counter strike source zombies on steam... because the zombies have like 8000HP and you have unlimited ammo with no reloads...


----------



## jwestbrook41 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is gaming even feasible on a standard laptop? From what I've heard, say you have your typical HP or Dell with documents and files. Playing games on those types of computers takes forever. Am I wrong in this? I would love to pick up MW3 for my PC since I have it with me constantly, but I have a Toshiba Satellite, nothing too fancy.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 4, 2011)

daimleramg said:


> Nobody games on PC?


 
I did in the golden age of PC gaming, 1989-2004. After that time, all the bestselling PC games were just ports of console games, so you just end up spending hundreds of dollars more for modestly improved graphics.


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 4, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> I did in the golden age of PC gaming, 1989-2004. After that time, all the bestselling PC games were just ports of console games, so you just end up spending hundreds of dollars more for modestly improved graphics.


 
I guess your not aware of eye finity... it lets PC gamers use triple monitors thats 3* 1920x1080 = 5760x1080... now with bezel correction some monitors have larger bezels some have smaller... so average would be like... 6050x1080 and if you have 3 samsung SA950 27" 3D LCD monitors it will turn any 2D game into 3D games... the monitor itself has built in software that turns any 2D image into 3D... I'm wondering if the BIOS will pop out in 3D


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1q-_LepAdQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 4, 2011)

daimleramg said:


> I guess your not aware of eye finity...


 
Just calculate the price of that multi-monitor setup, then compare it to a $200 XBox, to play the same game..


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 4, 2011)

Just saw this thread...

I've been a pretty serious gamer for a long time. 

Used to play D&D and Runequest regularly, and Champions too. For the last few years mostly board games like Settlers, Agricola, St. Petersburg, etc. Also have an extensive collection of Galactic Empires cards, and Battletech as well. Used to play Battletech regularly. Also played Mustangs & Messerschmitts too.

Haven't done any serious gaming in quite a long time now though.


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 4, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Just calculate the price of that multi-monitor setup, then compare it to a $200 XBox, to play the same game..


 
I understand there is a price difference...

each 27" 1080P 120hz 3D LCD will run $700.00 each.... a nvidia GTX590 video card to power those 3 monitors $800.00

compared to a $200 xbox and one $500.00 42" 1080P 60hz TV... yes I can see a big price difference...


but....

non-flashaholics spend $20.00 on a maglite...

we flashaholics can spend upwards of $1000.00 on a fully custom flashlight...

so you are a non gamer... and I am a gamer.... see the difference?


If you look at my thread I started a few weeks ago you will see my windows experience level is 7.4 I have a pretty good gaming rig...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?317003-Post-your-Windows-Experience-Index


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 4, 2011)

daimleramg said:


> so you are a non gamer... and I am a gamer.... see the difference?


 
I'm a former professional gamer who now owns a car and a house. What you're paying to render graphics in video games would be a down payment on a new car, a 75 watt HID, a semester at a local university, etc..


----------



## vali (Aug 4, 2011)

I play in PC too. The kind of games I like are not either on console or the controller are not suited for them. Simulators, FPS, RTS, RPG or even MMORPG are the ones I like.

For me buying a console is way expensive than using a PC to play. I dont have TV (yes, I am serious, TV in Spain is a POS) and since I work with computers the difference between an average PC and and average gaming PC is just +150 € in a very good graphic card. Long are gone the days where you needed to buy new hardware every 6 months. Most of the time they made games thinking on consoles, where the specs are inferior and didn't change at all. Since Crysis there was no big changes in requirements. Even crysis 2 was "lighter" than the original one and serveral years have passed. Waiting for Rage on PC and new consoles to needing new hardware.

On the dark side, most developers see towards consoles so the amount of titles on PC is less and some ports are just bad as hell. New games tend to be easier now too, wich is not a good thing. I remember how hard was to beat Quake 3 in nightmare.


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 4, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> I'm a former professional gamer who now owns a car and a house. What you're paying to render graphics in video games would be a down payment on a new car, a 75 watt HID, a semester at a local university, etc..


 
OK? ... I have a mortgage on my condo with maint fee's... plus I lease a car and pay car insurance... but hey I'm a single guy with no responsibilities ie..."KIDS" you're not the only one with bills to pay...


----------



## daimleramg (Aug 4, 2011)

vali said:


> I play in PC too. The kind of games I like are not either on console or the controller are not suited for them. Simulators, FPS, RTS, RPG or even MMORPG are the ones I like.


 
I agree with you... FPS shouldnt be played with a controller... but those xbox guys keep saying us PC guys are just cheating with a mouse... I tell them to use a mouse and they say they cant because they are not used to it...and I reply so how is that cheating? You can't handle a mouse and I cant handle controllers... no cheating on both sides.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's what I've been doing since yesterday:







Notes and impressions:

- Ultra-realism is still the prime theme of the game, the steering column and wheel shake in the driver's hands, the whole car quakes and vibrates under strain, and now there's no safe margin of traction like with Forza 3 - if you try to go around a corner with the throttle pinned in pretty much any car, physics will take over in a big and dangerous way, just like real life..

- *The Top Gear track is included*, as are the Kia Cee'd and Chevy Lacetti (as the Suzuki Liana here). After a couple tries and some lost cones, I got the Cee'd around in 1:44.8; I can see why it's so harrowing for the celebrities.. I also flung the Ferrari FXX around it just for shiggles, in an often-sideways 1:18.

- Lots of new exotic cars; including many that you had to add-on last time, like the Lexus LF-A and McLaren MPC. The original street version of the McLaren F1 is here too, and the all carbon-fiber Lamborghini Sesto Elemento demonstrates why it had to become a production car..

- Lots of new muscle cars; Pontiac "The Judge" GTO, Olds Hurst 442, Plymouth Hemi Cuda, plus the first add-on pack, which is already out, is all muscle cars, including the Buick GSX.

- Lots of new hybrid and electric cars; Chevy Volt, Toyota Prius, and I got the Nissan Leaf around the Nurburgring in 12 minutes - an interesting experience in a completely silent car that's dead stable at any speed and has no gears; a very zen-like challenge of how well you can brake and hold a line..


----------



## potpot (Oct 13, 2011)

I mostly play MMORPG's but I also like simulations, strategy, RPG's and the occasional FPS.


----------



## carrot (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking forward to picking up Forza 4.

Deus Ex Human Revolution was my last big game and it was awesome, totally lived up to my expectations as set by the first Deus Ex.

Preordered Halo CE Anniversary so I can relive the game that brought me back into gaming.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Oct 13, 2011)

I picked up a copy of "Rage" for the 360 the other day. It's from the makers of the "Doom" and "Quake" series. I HIGHLY recommend it and I am very picky when it comes to games.


----------



## blasterman (Oct 13, 2011)

Coming from the days of PC gaming and building my own Doom dungeons I'm always going to be partisian towards a keyboard and mouse. Try as I can my fingers simply can't manipulate a PS3 / 360 controller like I can a keyboard and mouse. In a short range console fight some kid will always beat me simply because I didn't grow up pushing thumbsticks. 

Still, I spend most of my gaming on consoles because of the convenience and the fact it's already coupled to my big screen and soundsystem. Claims from PC users about 'better graphics' are countered with the fact that consoles don't require graphics card upgrades and force programmers to write efficient code rather than rely on Nvidia or ATI's (AMD) to solve the problem for them. I'm also going to credit consoles as saving the gaming industry in general. My PC gaming (when I have time) is dedicated strictly to things like Star Craft II or any RTS I manage to dig up. I work on computers all day at work and when I get home I want to chill out on the couch.

The only title I'm holding my breath for is BioShock Infinite.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 13, 2011)

Still playing Halo (Reach). The online gameplay is the best, period. Campaign is fine, matchmaking is fantastic, and if you get bored you can create any custom game you want. I get my butt kicked K/D wise sometimes, but luckily I play with those much better than I and I know my role.


----------



## paskal (Oct 14, 2011)

i'm playing Mario hehe


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 18, 2011)

Double post, derp


----------



## jewlz (Oct 19, 2011)

lookin forward to battle field 3, and the new saints row just to mention a few


----------



## RCM (Oct 19, 2011)

Mainly a Nintendo DS  playing mainly tower defense games...


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## carrot (Oct 20, 2011)

Spent altogether too much time last night playing Deus Ex Human Revolution's DLC, The Missing Link. A pretty splendid add-on, considering by the time I finished DXHR (40+ hours later) I was still left craving more. Trying to get all the achievements is killing me, though.


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 24, 2011)

I just had some kid MSG me to let me know that one of my black ops games had to be a game of my life. He says my stats suck *** and I must have gotten lucky.

At the age of 32 with a wife and 2 kids I believe black ops stats mean just about zilch. I did have a good laugh at this message, and I had to send one back his/her way...


----------



## TyJo (Oct 25, 2011)

Gaffle said:


> I just had some kid MSG me to let me know that one of my black ops games had to be a game of my life. He says my stats suck *** and I must have gotten lucky.
> 
> At the age of 32 with a wife and 2 kids I believe black ops stats mean just about zilch. I did have a good laugh at this message, and I had to send one back his/her way...


Haha those are the best, I get some of those in Halo once in a while and they are pretty entertaining, especially when they start talking before the game and then they shut up soon after. It's not so much fun when you run into a legit (semi)pro team and they really know what they are doing... but that's when I remember it is a video game.


----------



## carrot (Oct 25, 2011)

TyJo said:


> It's not so much fun when you run into a legit (semi)pro team and they really know what they are doing... but that's when I remember it is a video game.


I used to play Black Ops with a clan like this. It was actually really fun, and the clan wasn't hyper-competitive, but we worked well together having played so many matches together.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 25, 2011)

carrot said:


> I used to play Black Ops with a clan like this. It was actually really fun, and the clan wasn't hyper-competitive, but we worked well together having played so many matches together.


That is true. I remember when my XBL friends had a real team going and we only really had to worry about 1 clan/team. Unfortunately jobs/school/etc. got in the way and we somehow lost our touch. The new Halo Reach has less of a skill gap and now we are much less dominant but we still have our moments.
EDIT: Carrot and others, do you recommend any other FPS other then Halo and COD? I am pretty stuck on Halo due to lack of money and free time, but I have seen some friends play Battlefield, etc?


----------



## carrot (Oct 25, 2011)

TyJo said:


> EDIT: Carrot and others, do you recommend any other FPS other then Halo and COD? I am pretty stuck on Halo due to lack of money and free time, but I have seen some friends play Battlefield, etc?


Don't really play a lot of FPS... I'm more interested in stealth action and RPGs... Right now Deus Ex Human Revolution is my favorite game of the year but it is single player with no multiplayer component. Borderlands was fun for awhile but got too repetitive and grind-y (my two friends and I still beat it and most of the DLC, though it took us dozens of hours). Have Bioshock 2 sitting on my desk but haven't started it yet.

If you can play on PC... TF2 is probably one of the best FPS games around and a real blast for multiplayer. You don't even need a super powerful computer to play it, just a fairly decent one. I used to spend hours in college playing it... as soon as class was over I'd be playing it til 5am every night!


----------



## mwb01 (Oct 25, 2011)

TyJo said:


> EDIT: Carrot and others, do you recommend any other FPS other then Halo and COD? I am pretty stuck on Halo due to lack of money and free time, but I have seen some friends play Battlefield, etc?



I like Battlefield a lot. I play Battlefield Bad Company 2 on PC often and will get Battlefield 3 tomorrow when it comes out. I used to play a lot of COD on XBox but got tired of it; I realized that although it felt good when I did well I would get frustrated a lot. I still play a lot of Halo games because I tend to always have fun playing those and think I'm better at them anyways.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 25, 2011)

mwb01 said:


> will get Battlefield 3 tomorrow when it comes out.



I can't justify having more than one intense war game at a time - I'll wait until MW3 comes out and then see which the reviews favor.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 25, 2011)

Announcement coming next week:


----------



## carrot (Oct 25, 2011)

I have never really been a fan of Rockstar games. I have GTA3, GTA:VC, GTA:LCS, GTA:SA, GTA4, GTA4:TBGT, RDR and LAN... and I've played each one to completion but they never really feel like they have truly satisfying gameplay. Some emergent scenarios are always interesting, being chased by cops and flying off jumps, but something about it, that I can't really put a finger on, doesn't make me want to come back and play a second time, unlike games like Mass Effect (I have played each Bioware RPG since KOTOR at least twice), Splinter Cell, and MW2.

I will of course, be buying GTA5, but probably not right away.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to play computer games a lot as a kid. To name a few: monkey island, lemmings, worms, street fighter, streets of rage, warcraft 1, warcraft 2, syndicate.
Maybe I'm just getting old and set in my ways but I find that a lot of these modern games with their advanced graphics just don't have the same playability, not to mention they make me motion sick. Doom was the first game to make me motion sick but I could tolerate it for about 30 mins at a time. But then as graphics got better, the motion sickness got worse. I remember playing unreal at a friends house many years ago. I threw up after 5 mins and felt sick for the rest of the day. Never again.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 26, 2011)

carrot said:


> and I've played each one to completion but they never really feel like they have truly satisfying gameplay.



Half of the fun of the GTA series is just doing stupid sh*t with the vehicles, seeing what's physically possible in the game; I usually end up finishing the actual game in a week, then spend twice that long goofing off in cars, which is all I do when I come back to it months later..



monkeyboy said:


> syndicate.



(Obi Wan voice) Now there is a name I haven't heard in a looong time..

A definite top ten all time PC game. As is Unreal, sorry to hear you couldn't enjoy it..


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 27, 2011)

Back when my son was heavy into Nintendo 64 I ended up spending hours mastering Pilot Wings 64 and Mario Golf. Haven't really gotten into much with computer games except Carnivores 2, which I've recently revisited. 

Geoff


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 2, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto V Trailer is up, welcome back to San Andreas..


----------



## ganymede (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone playing Battlefield 3?


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Nov 3, 2011)

love me some FPS action!

especially the more old skool ones that aren't just hints and tips the whole time


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Nov 4, 2011)

I have Battlefield 3 for the PS3 and was really enjoying it until I lost power (on Oct 29). Rumor is that we're getting power back today so I'm excited!

- Chris


----------



## WadeF (Nov 4, 2011)

Playing BF3 on XBL, gamer tag WadeNG


----------



## ljdcustom (Nov 4, 2011)

I've really wanted to get back into my roots of video games with my NES  Games like faxanadu, rampage, zelda, a boy and his blob even mappy-land haha
But Gta was fun for a bit along with katamari, uncharted starcraft :thumbsup: and wow took me for a good run for a while.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 4, 2011)

ljdcustom said:


> faxanadu, a boy and his blob



Another couple of names I haven't heard in a long time; the latter was among the most creative games ever made for the NES, it's a shame more game companies didn't follow the example. 

If you have a decent PC, look into getting a NES emulator, that's how I got to replay all these games..


----------



## CallmeSleeves (Nov 16, 2011)

I am a Casual gamer, when I'm not in school or out doing something I enjoy a fine game. "Uncharted" and "God of War" are my favorite series. GTA used to be fun, but 4 was way to serious. My next purchase will be Just Cause 2.


----------



## PapaLumen (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, Syndicate, I remember that.
Currently playing Battlefield 3 on pc. "camkilla27"


----------



## pbgunrunner (Nov 16, 2011)

Fallout 3 and all of its sub species, Assasins Creed...


----------



## TyJo (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm still on Halo: Reach for online multi-player. Just got the Halo Combat Evolved Anniversary, which has the original campaign from 10 years ago. It allows you to switch between the original version and an updated HD version of the campaign. I thought this was just a gimmick at first, but it is actually fun/cool to switch in the middle of games to see how things have changed 10 years later.


----------



## Knecht Ruprecht (Nov 17, 2011)

I play Battlefield 3 at XBox :rock:

It´s awesome!


----------



## ganymede (Nov 17, 2011)

I finished playing BF3 on hard last week.

If you like BF3, you will love MW3 more! Plenty of flashlights and helmet lights in the game! Lol!


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 17, 2011)

ganymede said:


> If you like BF3, you will love MW3 more!



MW3 rated much higher for single player, so that's the one I'll eventually be playing; but I'm in a goof-off sandbox mood lately, so Saints Row will probably come first..


----------



## Knecht Ruprecht (Nov 17, 2011)

ganymede said:


> I finished playing BF3 on hard last week.If you like BF3, you will love MW3 more! Plenty of flashlights and helmet lights in the game! Lol!


You will not belive it but i hate the new MW3!For a long time i was a fan of the COD Series. MW and MW2 were great, but the new MW3 is just the same Game only with other Maps. Now improvement an nothing really new.I never liked the Battlefield Series, but the new BF3 is just excellent! Even more tactical an realistic than COD.Finally i will not buy the new MW3 !Now i´m a BF fan...


----------



## Knecht Ruprecht (Nov 17, 2011)

ganymede said:


> I finished playing BF3 on hard last week.If you like BF3, you will love MW3 more! Plenty of flashlights and helmet lights in the game! Lol!



You will not belive it but i hate the new MW3!

For a long time i was a fan of the COD Series. MW and MW2 were great, but the new MW3 is just the same Game only with other Maps. Now improvement an nothing really new.

I never liked the Battlefield Series, but the new BF3 is just excellent! Even more tactical an realistic than COD.

Finally i will not buy the new MW3 !

Now i´m a BF fan...


----------



## Knecht Ruprecht (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry... double post


----------



## ganymede (Nov 17, 2011)

MW3 and BF3 are actually quite different in terms of game play, in BF3 you can take it slowly and enjoy the game environment and graphics.

In MW3 everything happen so fast! You are constantly battling, running, shooting, duck, hide, crawl, jump, climb! If you like fast pace gaming, MW3 is probably for you, BF3 if you want to spend more time and enjoy the game environment.


----------



## ganymede (Nov 17, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> MW3 rated much higher for single player, so that's the one I'll eventually be playing; but I'm in a goof-off sandbox mood lately, so Saints Row will probably come first..



I just finished MW3 on easy... Going to play Vet mode...


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 30, 2011)

For the Forza 4 folk: You might recall Nobuhiro 'Monster' Tajima's recent record-setting sub-10 minute Pikes Peak run; you can get your own copy of the 910 horsepower car he did it in on December 6th, even though the race was only five months ago..


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 4, 2012)

Saints Row the Third is a must play, btw; it's like a team of writers sat down and tried to see how far the video game format could be taken, pretty intense. 

And speaking of well-known city sandbox shooters, here is a little secret for you


----------



## JemR (Jun 4, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> And speaking of well-known city sandbox shooters, here is a little secret for you



:wow: I've seen the sign on Lorimar St. by the Seagull Theatre. You tease StarHalo, You tease. Please show us more. Please! 


It's over! NEXT STOP.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 5, 2012)

JemR said:


> Please show us more. Please!



There isn't much else that's leaked that's any more revealing than the trailer, but I'm keeping my eyes open. And I'll be there at the midnight launch party..


----------



## JemR (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the photo StarHalo. It was new for me. We will be in Los Santos soon I hope. Enjoy the party whenever it may be. - Jem


----------



## TyJo (Jun 6, 2012)

Halo 4 trailer is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N-CRrP9xjQ, watch in HD. No multiplayer footage in this trailer, but it is still pretty sick.

EDIT: More Links
Multiplayer gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBGjxf9o0UU
Campaign gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOrAOnSuobM
MLG Pros talking about weapons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah5SqySa-PM&list=UUq7AJTe2LVeTN_vanfZ5bkw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## JemR (Jun 8, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> Saints Row the Third is a must play, btw; it's like a team of writers sat down and tried to see how far the video game format could be taken, pretty intense.
> 
> And speaking of well-known city sandbox shooters, here is a little secret for you




I'm disappointed. In my excitement to see more. I looked deeper in to this GTA V map. Its from last year and fake.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 8, 2012)

JemR said:


> I'm disappointed. In my excitement to see more. I looked deeper in to this GTA V map. Its from last year and fake.



But anytime there's a leak, there's always a few people who say it's fake, so you're never sure what's real and what isn't. It's a bit like Apple iPhone leaks, there's so much noise surrounding every little piece of data that there's never any way to tell..


----------



## blasterman (Jun 8, 2012)

Halo trailers always look good, and then the campaign feels like it's orientated towards 8yr olds and you're running through the same terrain as previous versions with a graphics facelift.

The Halo franchise needs a campaign that's as epic and immersive as Half life 2 or Bioshock or Portal, etc. With all the money Microsoft has you'd think this would happen.

Then again, anything is entertaining compared to the relentless repitition of Diablo 3.


----------



## JemR (Jun 8, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> But anytime there's a leak, there's always a few people who say it's fake, so you're never sure what's real and what isn't. It's a bit like Apple iPhone leaks, there's so much noise surrounding every little piece of data that there's never any way to tell..



You would think R* would get the $ sign in the right place for a start. I have seen the other 2 photos "leaked" at the same time. The character photo is from TBoGT photoshopped, badly. Also R* change the menu format with each new release. So GTA V will not look like GTA IV. Which this is a copy of. I have learnt all this since you posted the photo. Thank you StarHalo.

_Edit: 

The new GTA V map had been released. It is very different to the map refered to in posts in this thread. That *fake* map photo has been removed from all posts including mine. Why is that?_


----------



## Imon (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to play a lot of games back in the early 00s... I don't really play games that much anymore.

Half-life of course was a classic... I loved the mods too - TFC (the original, haven't played 2) was my favorite. 
I loved all kinds of games ... FPS, RTS, RPGs - I never got into any MMORPGs thankfully. Anybody remember Everquest? Had a few friends addicted to it - it was like cocaine back then and then they came out with WoW which is like crack :shakehead
One of my fondest memories though was the game Freespace 2. My brother's friend gave it to me for free because he hated flight/space-sim games and honestly I approached it with a fairly closed mind too since I wasn't a space-sim fan. Once you get over the _steep _learning curve though it transcends genres and it is in my opinion a classic - truly one of the greatest games ever.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 9, 2012)

blasterman said:


> Halo trailers always look good, and then the campaign feels like it's orientated towards 8yr olds and you're running through the same terrain as previous versions with a graphics facelift.
> 
> The Halo franchise needs a campaign that's as epic and immersive as Half life 2 or Bioshock or Portal, etc. With all the money Microsoft has you'd think this would happen.
> 
> Then again, anything is entertaining compared to the relentless repitition of Diablo 3.


I'm more of a multiplayer guy myself, but I was hearing a lot about people getting tired of the covenant and wanting a new enemy in the campaign, which looks like 343 did. I have been skeptical about the new game, but after reading updates and seeing the footage of the battle rifle in action I think this could be the best Halo of the series.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 10, 2012)

More Halo 4 links:
http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/videos/89542-halo-4-exclusive-look-developer-commentary-1
http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/videos/89540-halo-4-exclusive-look-developer-commentary-2
http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/videos/89539-halo-4-exclusive-look-developer-commentary-3


----------



## cdrake261 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on xbox 360, my xbox live gamertag is FancierDoughnut... I play COD: MW3, Black ops, Halo 3, and GTA 4. Feel free to add me on xbox live, just don't forget to tell me who you are so I won't ignore your friends request.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2012)

Not really a gamer. But when my current computer became crippled as Hell after an 8 year run that required more servicing than expected for it to get that far, I decided to get a gaming computer. Allows me to do everything I could before, but play games on it too. Looking forward to getting Max Payne 3 for it in the near future. There's a certain select, few, titles I want to enjoy. I figured get a PS3 or the latest Xbox this Christmas, or upgrade my comp. after it unexpectedly fried something inside and is now badly crippled. Yeah, went for the computer upgrade.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 16, 2012)

Trailer #2, this game is obviously bigger than previously thought..


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually, it's about as BIG as I expected it to be.


----------



## H-Man (Nov 17, 2012)

Now lets see if they even try to optimize the PC version. 
I want GTAV to run at least a quarter as well as team forteress 2 runs.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 20, 2012)

I play call of duty (PC) & Microsoft flight

Iowa farm boy turned desert mountian man


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 20, 2012)

I love cod but I play PC & I do not enjoy it much due to the huge number of hacks :/

Iowa farm boy turned desert mountian man


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2012)

If there's a game or two you missed this year, now's the time to buy; prices on some of the big titles plummeted overnight, including Halo 4..


----------



## jacques111 (Nov 27, 2012)

Angry rocket bird is my favorite game so far. I play this game online at my pc on the regular basis. So interesting game everyone should try for this.


----------



## naiter (Dec 7, 2012)

I've lost years playing World of Warcraft and Call of Duty games.
I don't want the time back, i just want a vanilla WOW server untouched by expansions with my old gear on it, with enough people to PVP the low levels.

Currently on a break away from gaming, which has ended up making me buy more flashlights...


----------



## Saber in PA (Dec 9, 2012)

I play world of tanks a lot


----------



## DUQ (Dec 10, 2012)

Saber in PA said:


> I play world of tanks a lot



Same with me! I go in between BF3 and WoT. 

My tag for both games is DUQ66. Whats yours for WoT Saber?


----------



## nine204 (Dec 10, 2012)

Currently playing Borderlands 2(PS3) :twothumbs


----------



## Saber in PA (Dec 10, 2012)

DUQ said:


> Same with me! I go in between BF3 and WoT.
> 
> My tag for both games is DUQ66. Whats yours for WoT Saber?




saber1179 will have to platoon some time. Like playing light tanks to harass the brawlers T-50-2 is the best for that lol


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2012)

Literally, *just* had my new gaming computer installed. But what a freaking headache! So many issues with iBuyPower. Never again. Not worth it.


----------



## Saber in PA (Dec 13, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Literally, *just* had my new gaming computer installed. But what a freaking headache! So many issues with iBuyPower. Never again. Not worth it.




real gaming computers are built. Just saying :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2012)

Saber in PA said:


> real gaming computers are built. Just saying :nana:



Mine was built . . . with a defective video card that would have been obvious had they simply tested it before they shipped it out. Couple of other issues as well, but that was the main one. Thankfully I know a freelance computer programmer who used to work for Microsoft. Makes a lot more money freelance though. He was the one who installed a new video card into the computer. Not quite as good as the one that came with the computer (if it wasn't defective obviously). But he assured me the one he put in works well with games. I believe him. I had an earlier issue with iBuyPower. Called up their tech. support. OMG, the guy who picked up the phone after half an hour of waiting was zero help. I went to Radio Shack. I'm no fan of Radio Shack. But must admit that the employee there was very helpful in helping me to find what I needed. 

I learned my lesson, never buy anything important, online. I needed a new computer. Figured I'd buy a gaming computer and kill two birds with one stone. A good idea actually. But I should have either gone to a B&M shop, or gotten someone I know to build it for me.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 13, 2012)

I built my computer ~2 years ago, got a new graphics card last summer, and I might get a second card this year. I've helped a few friends build computers too, usually around $400-$700 and usually for gaming.

Been playing Dishonored and Spirak Knights lately. Both fun games, from very different genres. Have yet to finish Borderlands 2, and got quite a few more games to work through. Those Steam sales are really increasing the number games I've got to play though, not that that's a problem...

Pacman DX is very fun on the PS3.


----------



## mgscheue (Dec 13, 2012)

Built one a couple of years ago that I use for iRacing.


----------



## yliu (Dec 26, 2012)

Minecraft!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 26, 2012)

The last time I was "a gamer" was during the Quake and Duke3D days. But recently I picked up World of Tanks and I've been way too unproductive since.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm considering picking up a copy of *Fallout 3* for my PC.

I know, it's not the latest one. But I haven't played it. Looks interesting. Without giving away any spoilers, what do you guys think of it in general?


----------



## Hesh68 (Dec 27, 2012)

COD for me......Any flavour will do......I have just received Farcry 3 for the PC and looking to install tomorrow !!


----------



## H-Man (Dec 27, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Mine was built . . . with a defective video card that would have been obvious had they simply tested it before they shipped it out. Couple of other issues as well, but that was the main one. Thankfully I know a freelance computer programmer who used to work for Microsoft. Makes a lot more money freelance though. He was the one who installed a new video card into the computer. Not quite as good as the one that came with the computer (if it wasn't defective obviously). But he assured me the one he put in works well with games. I believe him. I had an earlier issue with iBuyPower. Called up their tech. support. OMG, the guy who picked up the phone after half an hour of waiting was zero help. I went to Radio Shack. I'm no fan of Radio Shack. But must admit that the employee there was very helpful in helping me to find what I needed.
> 
> I learned my lesson, never buy anything important, online. I needed a new computer. Figured I'd buy a gaming computer and kill two birds with one stone. A good idea actually. But I should have either gone to a B&M shop, or gotten someone I know to build it for me.


Gaming computers need to built for this reason. Fry's will price match online prices, and a computer is an overpriced lego set in terms of difficulty to assemble.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2012)

H-Man said:


> Gaming computers need to built for this reason. Fry's will price match online prices, and a computer is an overpriced lego set in terms of difficulty to assemble.



Yup. In all honesty, I didn't know that before placing my order with iBuyPower.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 27, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Yup. In all honesty, I didn't know that before placing my order with iBuyPower.


It is a learning process. 
I'll cut to bottom line: If I knew about overclock.net before building my current computer I would have done a lot of stuff different. (Current computer is 3.5 years old, it replaced a dieing computer.)
Everybody needed help eating at one point, no need to worry about what you know you don't know, it is what you don't know that you don't know that gets you; you can learn quick enough.


----------



## Psode27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ah what a first post right? COD on PS3. Name is blinkybill04. I'm not awesome but I love it! It's brainless to just shoot people and listen to people run their mouths. I guess I'm easily amused!


Sent from my fat fingered iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 28, 2012)

nine204 said:


> Currently playing Borderlands 2(PS3) :twothumbs



Lost the last several nights of my life to this game, just like with the first one; it's nice to play a game that's clearly been updated by the people who love it and not some sort of committee. 

Highly recommended if you like the idea of Zelda with guns, infinite guns..


----------



## Nutdip (Jan 2, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Just chillin' in Liberty City..


Word.

I just selfishly ordered GTA 5 from Amazon. Doesn't ship until April...dangit.


----------



## Inline6Silvia (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a competitive Halo player. I don't play battlefield or COD competitively but I do enjoy them and I think I'm pretty good at them. However Halo has won me money. My favorite nonFPS at the moment is Assassins Creed. Love the story and the history the put in the game. I just started FarCry 3 yesterday and I can see myself getting lost in that game for awhile.


----------



## Swanster (Jan 6, 2013)

BF3 here. Half way through Fry Cry 3 but the battlefield keeps calling


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 6, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Just chillin' in Liberty City..





Nutdip said:


> Word.
> 
> I just selfishly ordered GTA 5 from Amazon. Doesn't ship until April...dangit.



This is the pic that originally went with that post; screencapped it myself from the PC version shortly after the game came out:


----------



## StarHalo (May 3, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V: Hoooo boy, here we go:

- In the standard single-player game, you'll be playing three different characters who are usually in different locations. You can switch from one to the other as needed, but they continue living their lives as you are "away", a la The Sims, so who knows what they'll be doing when you show up. They will work together for larger heists and you can continue switching between them as the action unfolds; this means how individual heists unfold will be different for each player depending on how things are staged. Large stings will generate revenue into the millions of dollars.

- The setting is San Andreas, but the map is bigger than GTA:SA, GTA IV, and Red Dead Redemption's maps combined. Diving/underwater adventures return, so the map is not bound by water. And there are airplanes to fly, so add in airspace. The entire map is open from the start of the game, there are no wandering limitations or prerequisites. Purchasing properties and businesses returns; you might want a helicopter pad if you plan on owning a helicopter..

- Car customization is back, with the largest vehicle list yet for a GTA game. Plus avatar customization (clothing/hair/tattoos) with stats for abilities.

And a bonus NSFW three-in-one trailer to introduce you to your protagonists:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 9, 2013)

Racing, diving, tennis, golf, shooting, hunting, skydiving, flying, shopping, investing..


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 9, 2013)

If it weren't for GTA:V, these three would have a real shot at winning Game of The Year ...

Metro: Last Light
BioShock Infinite
The Last of Us

LL would have likely lost out due to the whole Ranger Mode controversy. Sadly, an excellent game that is a great sequel to the sleeper hit Metro: 2033; LL will be remembered as the game where greedy developers tried an experiment to see if they could extort extra money for something that should have been included. Hopefully a miserable failure as an experiment. Otherwise we'll see game disks in the future where you have to pay extra for other features that you're supposed to get anyway. Perhaps weapons in a 1st-Person shooter. Or, how about game endings. Maybe something as lame as your character being given a key before he can access a locked gate about halfway through the game. Unfortunately, for this experiment in greed to fail miserably, it means the game has to as well. Which is unfortunate because even with its other disadvantages (generally linear game-play, human enemy A.I.s who behave as though they're brain-dead, an assumption that your character never reached Enlightenment in the last game, and a hideously ugly new watch that your character has strapped to his wrist) LL is a great game worthy of playing.

BioShock Infinite is simply gorgeous. Even with the horrible racism in the game. But it takes place in the year 1912, so not as though it's out of keeping with the societal norms and morality that existed back then. You get a travel companion who is easily the most intelligent NPC in gaming history. You're stuck with her. But it's not as though you're on a constant, dreaded, escort mission. She doesn't get in the way. She doesn't get killed due to a stray bullet that you meant for an enemy character. She even helps you out during the course of the game in several ways. Including tossing you ammunition during the Boss Fights. Saddled with an ending that is a let down for me. (Okay, everyone says it was great. That everything made sense at the end. No, I have to disagree on both counts.) And a weapon management system that pretty much guarantees you're going to get the two strongest weapons in the game and if you're smart, just use those throughout the game. Along with the fact that actual gameplay is average at best. This game is Game of The Year material because the story is absolutely amazing to the highest degree! Last Light on the other hand has better gameplay, but the story, while quite good, can't top BioShock's.

The Last of Us was the game that I Am Alive should have been ... Had the deveopers not kept on pushing it back and pushing it back for years. With I Am Alive, it just felt as though they decided to stop trying to develop it into a AAA-rated game. It felt like it was only about 1/3 of the way finished. Felt as though the developers decided to put on a few finishing touches to make it playable. What you get is a condensed story-line that because it's condensed, makes no sense at certain places. Sadly, that includes the complete let-down of an ending. Apparently the parts of the game where he continues to search for his family were supposed to take place later on. But never do. I Am Alive was supposed to be potential Game of The Year material. But now, never will be. Thankfully with The Last of Us, we have a spiritual successor to what I Am Alive should have been. To what it was supposed to be. (Minus the building climbing aspect.) What makes The Last of Us so intense is that it looks at what would more realistically take place after a Zombie Apocalypse. (As odd as that sounds.) NPCs and Joel behave the way human-beings would behave if the world went to Hell in a hand-basket. Often choosing to play with high morals leads to a quick death. Humanity in some cases has devolved more than the zombies who now roam the dark corners of a nearly dead world. With an ending that is sure to get folks talking, The Last of Us would have been the Game of The year had it not been for GTA:V.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 9, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> If it weren't for GTA:V, these three would have a real shot at winning Game of The Year ...



but WAIT:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 9, 2013)

I just hope they fixed the issues with Saints Row 3. It was a bit of a disappointment in some aspects.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 9, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I just hope they fixed the issues with Saints Row 3. It was a bit of a disappointment in some aspects.



Yeah, the vehicle physics were a wee bit too Sega-Outrun-y for my tastes, but the _creativity_..


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 10, 2013)

Currently playing Sniper Elite V2 on PS3. Love the x-ray when you snipe an enemy. oo:.


----------



## gallagho (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you d/l the hitler mission?!


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 10, 2013)

Cyberpunk.. great looking trailer.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 10, 2013)

gallagho said:


> Have you *d/l* the hitler mission?!



Don't know what exactly what you mean but I'm still on the second stage coz I only play once a month and one stage at a time.


----------



## think2x (Jul 27, 2013)

My kids have me hooked on COD 2 now.(PS3)


----------



## JemR (Sep 20, 2013)

GTA V is out and is fantastic. Got my copy release day delivery via Amazon. The gameplay is just stunning.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 20, 2013)

I suspect we won't hear from quite a few members for at least the next 3 months as they O.D. on GTA:V.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm a little behind in my video games. Currently playing Killzone 3.


----------



## carrot (Sep 20, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I suspect we won't hear from quite a few members for at least the next 3 months as they O.D. on GTA:V.



Been playing my copy... it is incredible. The level of detail they put into this one makes GTA4 look like a bargain bin game.


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 21, 2013)

carrot said:


> Been playing my copy... it is incredible. The level of detail they put into this one makes GTA4 look like a bargain bin game.


Especially for the fact that it's doing it on 8yr old hardware!

..This refers to the XBox 360.


----------



## LupusLynx (Oct 21, 2013)

Played many games in my past but the last weeks I went back to CoD MW2 again. The hackers suck but else I rly prefer it to MW3 or the Black OPs...


----------



## martinaee (Oct 25, 2013)

So who here can't wait for the sequel to A Link to the Past on Nintendo 3DS. I am so excited for it and actually preordered it which I NEVER do for anything lol.


----------



## jaycyu (Oct 25, 2013)

Brutal Doom V19 will be released on Halloween.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 28, 2013)

What Resident Evil creator Shinji Mikami has been up to since his departure from Capcom after Resident Evil 4.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ViOAbJlmZE

Capcom has never been the same after Shinji and his team left, RE5 and RE6 being direct "un-horrored" examples.

Sequels a "big problem" for horror genre, says Mikami
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/sequels-a-big-problem-for-horror-genre-says-mikami/1100-6411736/


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, the Resident Evil franchise turned to crap after RE:4.


----------



## carrot (Oct 29, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, the Resident Evil franchise turned to crap after RE:4.



Disagree completely. RE5 was awesome and so was RE:R.+

RE6 was terrible, but Mercenaries mode was still a blast.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2013)

We definitely disagree about RE:5. But 6 was so bad that no doubts there.


----------



## Starik1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, the Resident Evil franchise turned to crap after RE:4.


Are you including 4 in the crap group?


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm sure he meant sequels to RE4.

What I'm curious about is what did Capcom do to **** off team Shinji to make him leave. Hideki Kamiya of Devil May Cry fame left in 2006 also.

Capcom went to complete turds after those two's departure.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2013)

Starik1 said:


> Are you including 4 in the crap group?



Nope "*after* RE:4."


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 29, 2013)

CAPCOM dying


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> What I'm curious about is what did Capcom do to **** off team Shinji to make him leave. Hideki Kamiya of Devil May Cry fame left in 2006 also.
> 
> Capcom went to complete turds after those two's departure.



They made a liar out of him. RE:4 was supposed to be a GameCube exclusive. He told folks that it was ONLY going to be released on that system. Well ... Capcom decided, "Screw that! We want more money!"

I think he got more upset about looking like a liar than the fact that RE:4 came out on more than just the GameCube.


----------



## skyfire (Oct 30, 2013)

since capcom seems to be the subject.... just got the one on the right a couple days ago, i havent even tried it yet.






was a big fan of sega and capcom back in the days. but i never liked RE. i tried RE1, and RE4 (wii) and could never get used to the control scheme and gameplay.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Nov 4, 2013)

GTA:V is by far my favorite game of the moment. Definitely in my all time top 5.




















































































































The game is a monumental technical acheivement. Probably the Swan Song title of this last generation.


----------



## Lite_me (Nov 5, 2013)

Those are some great shots! Thank you. I often stop game-play just to take a look around. It's pretty amazing what they've done here.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Nov 5, 2013)

Those where in-game snapomatic pics from Rockstars social site.

Yeah I like to take the Tesla Coil out, driving around in 1st person hood view is a blast.

I don't know why more people don't use 1st person views. It's a lot more tactile.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Nov 8, 2013)

Lot o'laughs and GTA:V scenery flashbacks here with comedian Bill Burr giving a tour of the real Venice Beach and walk area.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ7dMqgGDsQ


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 8, 2013)

Silly question, but anyone playing anything other than GTA:V?


----------



## carrot (Nov 8, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Silly question, but anyone playing anything other than GTA:V?



I stopped playing GTAV halfway through to try clearing up my backlog of games. I'm working on Tomb Raider and Pokemon Y and the new Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney right now…


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Nov 8, 2013)

Picked up Tomb Raider alongside GTA:V putz'd around with it for a bit (man her digital body is hawt  lolz) TR is a great atmospheric game as well, but GTA:V has hijacked my attention more.

If only RPG graphics where as good as Tomb Raider...


----------



## carrot (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the progression of Tomb Raider. Feels a bit like Metroidvania with the gadgets you pick up along the way.

Graphics are great. The controls are tight, the action is smooth and the combat is fun. I can't believe so many people overlooked this one, as it's got some of the tightest gameplay I've played in years, right up there with SC:Blacklist and Batman.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 8, 2013)

Been working my way through Batman:Arkham Origins,as well as Batman:Arkham City GOTY edition.
(GOTY=Game of The Year).

(Arkham Origins I bought from Amazon on DVD,while Arkham City-both PC versions- I got off of Steam.)

Both games are fun and very addicting to play.


----------



## Speedfreakz (Nov 9, 2013)

Arkham origins really disappointed me. Very glitchy with some game stopping problems that needed fixed. The ones before it were great, this one is half baked


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 13, 2013)

Also looking forward to Assassin's Creed IV,arriving next Tuesday the 19th.

Got it off of Steam.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 13, 2015)

You never know what you'll find in the warehouse (taken earlier today)


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Lol, SH. Still have a functional Sega Dreamcast.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 14, 2015)

I still have an Atari 2600


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 15, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol, SH. Still have a functional Sega Dreamcast.



Still have my midnight release 9.9.99 "Are You E?" swag bag..



Father Azmodius said:


> I still have an Atari 2600



Had a few of those, there's only a handful of good games for it though, and I have no idea how I used those controllers as a kid, so painful after a few minutes..


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 15, 2015)

The Wico stick joysticks were the best, and indestructible. I still have two of them that survived summer games 1&2 on my Commodore 64


----------



## martinaee (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm really excited for Mario Maker on Wii U. I've been watching that game and it looks like it's going to be an epic never-ending orgy of insane levels spanning all the 2D Mario games. I can't wait to see what people create for it.


----------



## ven (Aug 20, 2015)

I am torturing myself on Bloodborne (PS4) ,very testing!!! Thought i was doing reasonably well until i got to the 3 hunters in the unseen village..........Just 3 full screen length energy levels .......:thinking: maybe if i get a smaller TV :laughing:


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 20, 2015)

I recently found the PS1 "Silent Hill 1" shirt pocket flashlight!!!! SO STOKED!

It's a 2 port "Mophie" power bank (that just happens to be what I have.) Plug two USB plugin light modules (I'm using the Soshine smdx6 "1 watt" modules.) Have one set for high, one set for low or medium-ish. Turn them both on when you need just a little more.

Runtimes are fantastic, even 2-up on high! It's a touch of a hack to get the full 1.06-1.08 watts for each module, depending on your specific power bank. CPF has been reporting some conflicts between some banks and some modules. Typical issues concern the obliteration of modes, running medium-high only, and the power bank doing a "safety cutoff" when the module is drawing far less than a typical USB device.

I have had extreme amounts of joy walking around in a darkened house or a darkened warehouse with these babies!

I went to a motorcycle rally and "turned the modules around" so that they were shining on my shirt and not presenting bare emitters to passers by.

I got a lot of looks, smiles, and a few comments. I converted two non-flashies into straight up hungry flashaholics in training.

This setup ROCKS for safety lighting in public places where vehicles are rolling around all over the place. One in the shirt pocket, one in the back pocket. People notice you.


----------



## bestellen (Aug 26, 2015)

I like play online chess only.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 23, 2022)

switch fan here gameing has got weird everyone always only cares about a consoles raw power


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Aug 23, 2022)

PC player here. Haven't been gaming much lately due to other activities, but I enjoy playing a round now and then.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 23, 2022)

what cpu and gpu you useing ?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 23, 2022)

Solitaire on an iPhone 12 pro max


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Aug 23, 2022)

raggie33 said:


> what cpu and gpu you useing ?


AMD FX6100 six-core CPU (really old and in need of an upgrade) and Radeon R7 250 2GB for GPU (had to downgrade from an RX 5700 4GB in a hurry when the RX burned out). 

It's a clunker that doesn't run much, but I favor older games anyway.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 23, 2022)

had a fx 8120 loved it went to water cool it. iff i recall i had it overclocked it to 5 ghz but it ran hot so i went to water cool it, but damn old heaksink stuck to cpu and it got runied when i tried to remove it


----------



## desert.snake (Aug 25, 2022)

Just noticed this thread. Never had a console, just an old computer that was always 3-4 years behind. For most programs, it is more than enough. Processing video and music takes more time than we would like. Previously (circa 2010-11) I played L4D and ARMA2 with a friend, and COD4. But the COD has gone bad, they release games every year and people just stop playing the previous parts. So I switched to CS1.3 ~ CS-S and now CS GO, maybe 2-3 hours a week.

Of the singles, one of the best is the Blade of darkness, but I haven't played for 2 years already, my eyes start to hurt from the old graphics on the new computer.

Now I really rarely play, I like GT legends, good car physics. The worst thing is the night races, I can't see anything and I constantly fly off the track. Recently completed GTA 5, too short.






My friend has a PS3 and PS2 console, about once every 1.5-2 months, when we manage to meet, we play one of the Gran Turismos, one of the best races. And sometimes a Tourist Trophy PS2 - seems like the only motorcycle simulator.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 25, 2022)

i like when game makers make great looking ports on low powered devices. sure it is easy to do on a ps5. but when they do it on the switch im impressed


----------

